# FAQ: Gesamtübersicht HdRO



## Vetaro (21. November 2009)

Willkommen zur September-2010-Aktuellen HdRO-Gesamtübersicht für Buffed.

Die meisten wichtigen Fragen über Der Herr der Ringe Online werden hier beantwortet, bitte schaut also zuerst, ob ihr die Information nicht vielleicht hier findet, bevor ihr einen neuen Thread eröffnet.

*Hinweis: Wenn du etwas bestimmtes suchst, kannst du mithilfe der Tasten Strg+F nach bestimmten Begriffen suchen. Wenn du zum Beispiel wissen möchtest, was "Schatten von Angmar" ist, kannst du nach dem Wort 'Schatten' suchen.*

*Übersicht:*
*1. Vorbereitung*
1.1 Spielversionen
1.2 Was soll ich kaufen?
1.3 Kostenlose Spielzeit
1.4 Client Aktualisieren

*2. Free to Play*
2.1 Was bekomme ich kostenlos?
2.2 Premium, VIP
2.3 Punkte
2.4 Ich habe früher gespielt, was besitze ich jetzt?

*3. Entscheidungen*
3.1 Server
3.2 Rassen
3.3 Klassen
3.4 Berufe
3.5 Lohnt es sich?

*4. Weitere Informationen*
4.1 Buch der Taten / Eigenschaften / Titel
4.2 Gefährtenmanöver
4.3 Reiten
4.4 Gruppensuche
4.5 Bücher
4.6 Instanzen und Dungeons
4.7 Skirmishes
4.8 Legendäre Waffen
4.9 Grauen und Strahlen
4.10 PVP, Monsterspiel
4.11 Kleiderschrank
4.12 Rollenspiel-Content und Oberflächliches:
Zierwerk, Musik, Housing und Adoption

*5. Technisches*
5.1 Addons und Oberfläche
5.2 Item-Qualität
5.3 Systemanforderungen / Probleme
5.4 Tipp: Defragmentieren
5.5 Monatliche Kosten / Lifetime-Abo
5.6 Linkliste / Quellen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1. Vorbereitung*​
*1.1 Spielversionen*


- *Jeder Account* kann ohne Zeitbegrenzung benutzt werden. Jeder Spieler darf ganz Eriador (Level 1-50) bereisen. 
Alle Charaktere können level 50 erreichen und haben vollen Zugriff auf Handwerk, Housing und die Epische Questreihe.
Das Spiel kann hier heruntergeladen werden.

- Die Vollversion "*Die Schatten von Angmar*" (In Geschäften und auf Amazon erhältlich) erweitert deinen Account für immer zu einem Premium-Account und enthält 30 Tage kostenlose VIP-Mitgliedschaft (siehe Punkt 2.2). 
*Die Vollversion enthält keinen Content. Quests von Level 20-50 werden hierdurch nicht dauerhaft freigeschaltet, nur für die 30-tägige Dauer der VIP-Mitgliedschaft.*

- Die Erweiterung "*Die Minen von Moria*" (In Geschäften, auf Amazon und im Itemshop erhältlich)
Ermöglicht vollen Zugriff auf Moria und dahinterliegende Gebiete sowie das Spielen der Klassen Hüter und Runenbewahrer.
Erhöht das Charakterlimit um 2. Maximallevel 60

- Die Erweiterung "*Die Belagerung des Düsterwalds*" (*Nur *Im Itemshop und auf codemasters.com/cog erhältlich)
Ermöglicht vollen Zugriff auf den Düsterwald und das Scharmützelsystem. Maximallevel 65

*
**1.2 Was soll ich kaufen?*
*
Meine persönliche Empfehlung*: Spiel das Spiel kostenlos bis etwa Level 20, wie eine Testversion.

Die beste Preis-Leistung danach wird durch ein VIP-Abo erreicht.
 Nur für sehr-wenigspieler lohnt es sich, Spielinhalte mit Punkten zu kaufen.

 Die Erweiterung "Die Minen von Moria" ist aktuell sehr billig in Geschäften und auf Amazon erhältlich. Es lohnt sich auch für Anfänger, sie zu kaufen (zusätzliche charakterfelder und Klassen, Premium-Zugang).

Die Erweiterung Die Belagerung des Düsterwaldes ist nur online erhältlich, beinhaltet keine Spielzeit und kostet 20 &#8364;.
 Sie ist nur wichtig für Spieler, deren Charaktere auf Stufe 60 zugehen und für Spieler ab Stufe 30, die unbegrenzt das Scharmützel-System auskosten möchten.


*1.3 Kostenlose Spielzeit*

Um die kostenlose VIP-Spielzeit, die beim Aktivieren der Vollversion enthalten ist zu aktivieren, muss eine Bezahl-Option ausgewählt werden. Um dies zu Überspringen, muss die Option "Einmalzahlung / Gametime-Karte" ausgewählt werden.
 Da man hierdurch für einen Monat VIP wird, erhält man durch den Code auch 500 Punkte.

*1.4 Client Aktualisieren*

Um das Spiel spielen zu können, muss man die aktuellste Version des Spieles besitzen. Alle Spieler haben die gleichen Daten, auch wer nur die Testversion besitzt. Wer sein Spiel zum ersten mal startet, wird unweigerlich das Spiel aktualisieren müssen. Hierbei werden drei Optionen angeboten.

*Wichtig*: Anfänger sollten die Option "Weiter" wählen. Hierbei werden die Inhalte automatisch vom Client heruntergeladen und installiert, bis sie fertig sind.

_Empfehlung: Während des Vorganges einfach weggehen und etwas anderes tun. Der Client zeigt während des Vorganges oftmals beunruhigende Informationen an (wie "Update zu 380% beendet"), die jedoch kein Problem sind.

Sollte der Client während des Vorganges unterbrochen werden, beginnt er bei dem nächsten Start an der Stelle, an der er unterbrochen wurde. Obwohl der Vorgang bei 0% wieder angefangen wird, handelt es sich hierbei um _ die restlichen_ Prozente._






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Free to Play
*​

*2.1 Was bekomme ich kostenlos, was nicht?*

Herr der Ringe Online kann mit jedem Account ohne Zeitbegrenzung benutzt werden. Jeder Spieler darf ganz Eriador (Level 1-50) bereisen. Alle Charaktere können level 50 erreichen und haben vollen Zugriff auf Handwerk, Housing und die Epische Questreihe.

Die meisten anderen Bereiche sind eingeschränkt. Spieler, die komplett kostenlos spielen, haben aber vor allem folgende Nachteile:

* Nur zwei Charaktere pro Server
* Maximal 2 Gold
* PvP und Monsterspiel sind nicht verfügbar
* Nur Quests bis etwa Level 20
* Begrenzter GM-Service

Eine komplette Liste mit allen Details gibt es hier.
Alle diese Einschränkungen können im Spiel aufgehoben werden (siehe 2.3). 
*
Wie schlimm ist es, nur 2 Gold zu haben?*
Es geht. Alles überschüssig verdiente Gold ist nicht verloren, es wird für dich aufbewahrt, bis du dein Goldlimit entfernst. Wenige Dinge kosten so viel - ausser den Pferden für Spieler ab Level 35.
*
Wie schlimm ist es, begrenzte Quests zu haben?*
Das ist wichtiger. Die Quests in den vier Rassen-Startgebieten (Level 1-10) und im Breeland (10-20) sind alle verfügbar. Darüber hinaus sind alle Quests im Spiel abgeschlossen und können nach Gebieten freigeschaltet werden. 
 Ohne Quests bleibt nur das Töten von Gegnern, um Level aufzusteigen.

*Epische Questreihe?*
In jedem Spielgebiet gibt es etwa 10 Aufgaben der Epischen Questreihe. Diese sind für jeden Spieler mit genügend hohem Level zugänglich, reichen aber beiweitem nicht zum Leveln aus. Siehe auch Punkt 4.5, Bücher.

*Nur zwei Charaktere pro Server?*
Ja - solltest du einen Löschen, kannst du seine Besitztümer dem Anderen geben und musst sie nicht verpuffen lassen. Zusätzliche Charakterplätze erhälst du durch den Kauf von Moria oder dem Abenteuerbündel, im Itemshop oder als Premium- und VIP-User.

Solltest du einmal VIP gewesen sein und z.B. 5 Charaktere erstellt haben, kannst du nach deiner VIP-Zeit auswählen, welche Charaktere du weiter benutzen willst, die anderen werden nicht gelöscht.
*
Mein chat ist begrenzt?*
Kaum. Kostenlose Spieler können nur einen anderen Spieler gleichzeitig anflüstern - dies ist vor allem, um Spam-Werbung zu unterbinden und wird normalerweise kaum auffallen.

*Begrenzter GM-Service?
*Kostenlose Spieler haben keinen Zugriff auf den normalen ingame-Kundenservice, sie können nur Spieler (über das Rechtsklick-Menü) wegen Missbrauch melden sowie den /stuck-Befehl benutzen, sollte ihr Charakter irgendwo festhängen.
*
**2.2 Premium, VIP*


Kostenlose ("Freie") Spieler sind solche, die 0,00 &#8364; für das Spiel ausgegeben haben.
Premium-Spieler sind solche, die mindestens 0,01 &#8364; für das Spiel ausgegeben haben.
VIP-Spieler sind solche, die ein monatliches Abo für das Spiel besitzen.


Premium-Spieler dürfen drei Charaktere pro Server haben, ihr maximales Vermögen liegt bei 5 Gold.

VIP-Spieler haben vollen Zugriff auf das Spiel und alle Inhalte. Sie bekommen jeden Monat 500 Punkte "geschenkt". (Für Abo-Kosten, siehe Punkt 5.5)
 Jeder Spieler, der jemals VIP war, ist immer mindestens Premium-Spieler. 

Jeder Charakter der mindestens einmal eingeloggt war während der Spieler VIP war, ein Abo hatte oder die kostenlose Spielzeit aus der Vollversion genutzt hat, hat Zugriff auf die maximale Anzahl an Taschen, unbegrenztes Gold und alle Eigenschaftsfelder freigeschaltet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *2.3 Punkte erhalten und ausgeben*

Punkte sind einerseits für echtes Geld kaufbar. Die Umtauschraten sind noch nicht bekannt, werden aber um 100 Punkte für 1 $ liegen.

Andererseits können Punkte durch Taten verdient werden (Für Taten, siehe Punkt 4.1). Für jede Tat gibt es fünf oder zehn Punkte, in seltenen Fällen auch einmal 20. Die erhaltenen Punkte steigen nicht mit zunehmendem Level an.

*Wie viele Punkte kann ich maximal Erarbeiten?*
Als vollkommen kostenloser Spieler, der noch keinen Inhalt gekauft hat, kann man auf Level zwanzig wohl etwas mehr als 500 Punkte erarbeiten. Durch den Kauf zusätzlicher Gebiete werden mehr Taten freigeschaltet. Pro gebiet sind durchschnittlich etwa 130-180 Punkte erspielbar.

Es ist möglich, als komplett kostenloser Spieler "endlos viele" Punkte zu sammeln, indem Taten erfüllt werden. Wenn alle Taten für einen Charakter abgeschlossen sind, fängt man mit dem nächsten an. Der Aufwand ist jedoch enorm groß und todlangweilig.

*Gelten meine Punkte für den ganzen Account?
*Ja. Es ist egal, auf welchem Server du Punkte erspielst, sie sind auf allen verfügbar.

*Wie Teuer sind Dinge im Itemshop?
*Die endgültigen Preise stehen aktuell noch nicht fest.
Aktuell kosten neue Gebiete zwischen 400 und 900 Punkte - abhängig von ihrer Größe.

*Gilt was ich kaufe für alle Charaktere? Gehen die Vorteile wieder weg?

* - Questpakete, Gebiete, Dungeons, Moria und der Düsterwald, zusätzliche Klassen, zusätzliche Charakter-Slots und dergleichen* gelten für alle Charaktere auf allen Servern für immer.*
- Weitere Taschen, Goldmaximum, Felder für Taten, Gegenstände und Pferde und dergleichen *gelten für den Charakter der sie gekauft hat, für immer.*
- Temporäre Buffs und Vorteile *gelten für den Charakter der sie gekauft hat*,* so lange wie im Angebot angegeben.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
2.4 Ich habe früher gespielt, was besitze ich jetzt?
*
Ehemalige Spieler, die nun zurückkehren, stellen diese Frage regelmäßig. Die Grundregel lautet: *Erweiterungen die du einmal gekauft hast, werden dir nicht wieder weggenommen!*

Solltest du also jemals auch nur einen Cent für das Spiel ausgegeben haben, bist du mindestens ein Premium-Spieler (siehe Punkt 2.2).
Solltest du im Besitz von "Die Minen von Moria", "Die Belagerung des Düsterwaldes" oder des Abenteuerbündels sein, gelten alle Vorteile, die du davon erworben hast in vollem Umfang. (Siehe Punkt 1.1 für alle Vorteile)

Die *Inhalte von Level 20-50* sind dir jedoch wahrscheinlich nicht zugänglich. Diese erhälst du nur, wenn du wieder ein Abo einrichtest - oder einzelne Inhalte kaufst (siehe 1.2).

Solltest du mehr Charaktere haben als dein Account zulässt, kannst du selbst auswählen, welche du benutzen willst.


*3. Entscheidungen*​
3.1 Server

Europäische Spieler können sich auf allen europäischen Servern anmelden, für euch sind jedoch vor allem folgende Server relevant:

[DE] Maiar
[DE] Morthond
[DE] Vanyar
[DE] Anduin (Neu, seit November 2010)
[DE] Gwaihir (Neu, seit November 2010)

Die Bevölkerung auf allen Servern ist extrem ähnlich verteilt. Es gibt keinen spürbaren Unterschied in der Bevölkerungsdichte. Die Auswahl, welchen der Server ihr besuchen wollt, ist daher vollkommen egal.

"Die Community" von HdRO neigt allgemein dazu, in ganzen Sätzen zu schreiben und andere Spieler mit einem gewissen Respekt zu behandeln.

Außerdem gibt es einen Rollenspiel-Server, der nur benutzt werden sollte, wenn man wirklich vor hat, Rollenspiel zu betreiben. Er heisst [DE-RP] Belegaer. Auf diesem Server werden Online-Abkürzungen vom typ LOL, OMG und dergleichen als störend angesehen und sind unerwünscht.

_Zusatz: _Ehrlich_, _die Server sind fast exakt Gleichgroß. Glaubt es uns. Hier ist eine Grafik. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.2 Rassen

Die vier wählbaren Rassen sind Mensch, Hobbit, Elb und Zwerg.
Man kann hier sowohl männliche, als auch weibliche Charaktere spielen. Einzig bei Zwergen gibt es keine Wahl.

Sobald man das Einführungsgebiet beendet hat (mit etwa Level 6), betritt man die große, offene Welt. Die vier Start-Städte sind miteinander verbunden, mit 1 Silber kann man zu den anderen Völkern reisen.

Die verschiedenen Rassen haben Boni auf einzelne Attribute und können später eigene Fähigkeiten lernen. Diese Unterschiede sind jedoch marginal und in keiner weise Spielentscheidend, die Wahl der Rasse kann am besten nach eigenem Geschmack erfolgen.

Spielbare Klassen der Menschen
Barde
Hauptmann
Jäger
Kundiger
Schurke
Wächter
Waffenmeister
Hüter

Spielbare Klassen der Hobbits
Barde
Jäger
Schurke
Wächter
Hüter

Spielbare Klassen der Elben
Barde
Jäger
Kundiger
Wächter
Waffenmeister
Runenbewahrer
Hüter

Spielbare Klassen der Zwerge
Barde
Jäger
Wächter
Waffenmeister
Runenbewahrer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.3 Klassen

Es gibt 9 unterschiedliche Klassen, die für unterschiedliche Zwecke gedacht sind. Beim Aufstieg auf jeden geraden Level kann man beim Klassen-Lehrer eine neue Fertigkeit lernen.
Die Klassen Hüter und Runenbewahrer müssen über den Shop freigeschaltet werden oder mit der Erweiterung "Die Minen von Moria".

Die Rollenaufteilung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Wer wirklich Heiler werden will, sollte Barde werden. Wer wirklich Tank werden will, sollte Wächter werden. Alle Klassen sind in der Lage, alleine bis ans maximale Level zu kommen, schadensklassen haben es hier aber deutlich leichter. Keine Klasse wird ausgeschlossen oder nie mitgenommen._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.4 Berufe / Berufungen

Ab Level 6 kann jeder Charakter eine Berufung ergreifen. In allen Start-Orten befinden sich hierfür zuständige "Herren der Lehrlinge". Jede Berufung umfasst drei Berufe, von denen zwei sich ergänzen, während für die Dritte die Kooperation mit anderen Spielern nötig ist.

*Die Berufungen*:
Entdecker (Schneider, Schürfer, Förster)
Freibauer (Koch, Bauer, Schneider)
Historiker (Gelehrter, Bauer, Waffenschmied)
Kesselflicker (Koch, Schürfer, Goldschmied)
Rüstungsschmied (Schürfer, Schmied, Schneider)
Waffenbauer (Waffenschmied, Drechsler, Schürfer)
Waldhüter (Drechsler, Förster, Bauer)

*Die Berufe*
Bauer - Anbauen und Ernten, von Obst und Gemüse
Förster - Sammelt Holz und Felle und bearbeitet diese
Schürfer - Sammelt und veredelt Erze

Koch - bereitet Nahrungsmittel zu (Ergänzt sich mit: Bauer)
Schmied - Stellt Rüstungen her (Ergänzt sich mit: Schürfer)
Schneider - Stellt leichte Rüstungsteile her, (Ergänzt sich mit: Förster)
Goldschmied - Stellt Schmuck her (Ergänzt sich mit: Schürfer)
Waffenschmied - Stellt Waffen her (Ergänzt sich mit: Schürfer)
Drechsler - Stellt Holzwaffen und andere Hilfsmittel her (Ergänzt sich mit: Förster)
Gelehrter - Sammelt alte Textfragmente und Runen und stellt verschiedene Hilfs-Gegenstände her


*Fort- und Weiterbildung*
Es gibt 5 Stufen bei jedem Beruf, die es zu meistern gilt.
Für jedes ausgeführte Rezept erhält man Punkte, nicht für das Abbauen von Rohstoffen.
Hat man eine bestimmte Punktzahl erreicht, steigt man eine Stufe in diesem Beruf auf und kann neue und bessere Produkte herstellen.

Wenn man einen verarbeitenden Beruf ausführt, muss man zunächst einen Ausbilder aufsuchen und eine Quest erledigen, bevor man eine Stufe aufsteigen kann. Diese befinden sich in der Nähe des Arbeitsplatzes (Werkbank, Schmiede, usw).


3.5 Lohnt es sich?

Ja, es lohnt sich immernoch, HdRO anzufangen. Besonders durch die Umstellung auf Free to Play bist nicht nur du auf die Idee gekommen, sich das Spiel anzusehen.

 Natürlich sind mehr Spieler im hohen Spielbereich zu finden, es ist aber problemlos möglich, alleine bis Stufe 65 zu kommen. Sowohl Moria als auch der Düsterwald sind speziell gut für Solo-Spieler geeignet und zwingen einen nicht zur Gruppenbildung.

 Das Spiel ist nicht in einem "Endstadium" angekommen, bei dem man nur eine Chance hätte, wenn man schon weit genug wäre. Und es gibt auch keinerlei Anzeichen, dass HdRO irgendwann in absehbarer Zukunft beendet würde.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4. Weitere Informationen*​
4.1 Buch der Taten / Eigenschaften / Titel

Im Buch der Taten werden Aufgaben aufgelistet, durch die man Titel, Eigenschaften und Punkte gewinnen kann.

Die meisten Taten im Spiel bestehen aus dem Töten einer bestimmten Anzahl von Gegnern, dem Erkunden bestimmter Gebiete sowie dem erledigen einer bestimmten Anzahl von Aufgaben. Hierfür werden Titel und Tugenden freigeschaltet, ausserdem ist jede Tat 5 bis 15 Punkte wert, sehr selten auch etwas mehr. (Eine Übersicht über alle Taten gibt es hier)

Durch vielfaches Ausführen bestimmter Fähigkeiten werden Klassen-Eigenschaften freigeschaltet, mit der man seinen Charakter spezialisieren kann. Dieses System entspricht dem "skillen" in WoW und erlaubt es, die verschiedenen Stärken einer Klasse auszuspielen.

Titel trägt man hinter seinem eigenen Namen, um etwa zu zeigen, dass man ein besonders kaltblütiger Ork-Schlächter oder ein besonders schneller Kuchenesser ist.


Die Eigenschaften werden in 4 Kategorien eingeteilt:
*Tugend*: Simple Eigenschaften, erhöhen Attribute
*Rasse*: Nur für die eigene Rasse zugängliche Eigenschaften
*Klasse*: Eigenschaften, die die eigene Klasse verbessern und spezialisieren
*Legendär*: Sehr seltene Eigenschaften für die eigene Klassen, die besonders starke Auswirkungen haben

Wenn man eine neue Eigenschaft erlangt (dies wird im Buch der Taten verzeichnet), kann man diese bei einem Spielmann aktivieren. Die Anzahl der gleichzeitig aktivierbaren Eigenschaften ist begrenzt. 
Die freien Plätze sind nicht von Beginn an verfügbar, sie werden mit höherem Level freigeschaltet.

Mit Erreichen dieser Levels wird ein weiterer Platz freigeschaltet:
Tugend: 7, 9, 11, 17, 23
Rasse: 13, 19, 25, 31, 37
Klasse: 15, 21, 27, 33, 39
Legendär: 41, 45, 60

Die Anzahl der ausrüstbaren Eigenschaften ist für Kostenlose und Premium-Spieler begrenzt.

Taten können zu jedem Zeitpunkt des Spieles abgeschlossen werden und können nicht "verpasst" werden. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt ist einem die Möglichkeit verschlossen, frühere Taten zuende zu bringen.

4.2 Gefährtenmanöver

Spieler in einer Gruppe können Gefährtenmanöver durchführen. Hierbei handelt es sich um sonder-Fähigkeiten, die die besondere Stärke eines zusammenarbeitenden Teams unterstreichen.

Gefährtenmanöver können von fast allen Klassen auf die eine oder andere Weise ausgelöst werden. Besonders Schurken verfügen jedoch über eine Vielzahl an Fähigkeiten zu diesem Zweck, die sie (im Gegensatz zu anderen Klassen) schon früh lernen.

Sobald ein Gefährtenmanöver ausgelöst ist, wird auf dem Bildschirm jedes Spielers ein Fenster mit vier farbigen Tasten geöffnet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Farben stehen hierbei für jeweils einen Effekt:
Rot - direkter Schaden
Gelb - Schaden über Zeit
Grün - Heilung
Blau - Kraft-Heilung

Jeder Spieler darf eine der Farben auswählen. Abhängig davon, in welcher Reihenfolge welche Farben gewählt werden, wird nach einigen Sekunden ein bestimmtes Manöver durchgeführt. Dies kann zum Beispiel so aussehen.

Je mehr Spieler an einem Manöver beteiligt sind - maximal sechs - desto stärker ist der Effekt, der sich meistens aus dem Farbanteil zusammensetzt. Ein Manöver, das fünf rote und eine gelbe Farbe beinhaltet, wird viel direkten Schaden und ein wenig Schaden über Zeit austeilen.

Liste aller Gefährtenmanöver

4.3 Reiten


Pferde können für 500 Silber beim Herrn der Rösser im Norden des Breelandes gekauft werden.
Um sie reiten zu können wird die Reitfähigkeit benötigt. Diese kann für 95 Punkte im Shop gekauft werden. VIP-Spieler können ab Level 20 eine Quest lösen, um sie zu erhalten. VIPs können ebenso ein langsameres Pferd ohne Stufenbeschränkung für 200 Silber kaufen.

Es gibt verschiedene Pferde und Ponys. Sie unterscheiden sich jedoch rein Optisch. *Alle Pferde im Spiel sind 162% so schnell wie zu Fuß*.

Spieler, die die Erweiterung Die Minen von Moria besitzen, können ausserdem eine Reitziege erwerben. Ziegenreiter sind genauso schnell wie Pferde. Es gibt auch eine langsamere Ziegenversion, die früher zu erhalten ist.


4.4 Gruppensuche

HdRO bietet ein Gruppensuche-Tool, das über das Aufgabenlog erreicht werden kann. Dieses Werkzeug wird jedoch kaum benutzt. Die hauptsächliche Suche nach Mitspielern erfolgt statt dessen über die globalen Suche nach Gruppe-Kanäle. Um so einem Kanal beizutreten, muss man folgenden Befehl eingeben:

*/kanalverbinden VanyarSNG*

Bzw. BeleSNG, MorthondSNG und MaiarSNG, abhängig vom Server, auf dem man sich befindet.

Um in diesem Kanal zu schreiben, kann man seine Aussagen mit /1 anfangen, bzw. /2 oder eine höhere zahl, sollte man bereits mit einem anderen privaten Kanal verbunden sein.

Um einen Kanal wieder zu verlassen, kann der Befehl */kanalverlassen Name* benutzt werden. Ausserdem kann man durch Rechtsklick auf den oberen Rand des Chatfensters ein Menü öffnen, in dem man den entsprechenden Benutzer-Chat stumm schalten kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.5 Bücher

Das Wort "Buch" kommt im Zusammenhang mit HdRO immer wieder vor. Es hat zwei bedeutungen:

*1. Ein Abschnitt der Epischen Handlung, der etwa 10 Aufgaben umfasst*

Die Epische Handlung in _Die Schatten von Angmar_ besteht aus fünfzehn Büchern. Die ersten acht Bücher erzählen die Geschichten der einzelnen Gebiete von Eriador und begegnen einem während des Weges auf höhere Level immer wieder. Die Bücher sind für Charaktere der Stufe 50 konzipiert worden und sind erst dann Verfügbar.

Die Bücher 1 bis 8 bilden in sich geschlossene Handlungen und können daher unabhängig voneinander gelöst werden. Die Reihenfolge ist hierbei völlig egal.

Die Epische Handlung der _Minen von Moria_ und der _Schatten von Angmar_ bilden jeweils einen eigenen, in sich geschlossenen, "Band". Band 1 ist also die Handlung von Angmar, Band 2 die Handlung von Moria.

Im Spiel werden diese Aufgaben oftmals abgekürzt. Band 1, Buch 3, Kapitel 2 wird daher generell abgekürzt mit B1B3K2.
 Diese Abkürzung fällt auf dem Server Belegaer unter Internet-Vokabular und wirdvon vielen Spielern ungerne gesehen.

*2. Einen "Content-Patch", die unregelmäßig veröffentlichten kostenlosen Inhalts-Erweiterungen.*

In mehrmonatigen Abschnitten wird HdRO neuer Inhalt hinzugefügt. Seit dem Spielstart ist Eriador um etwa das 1,5-Fache gewachsen und hat neue Inhalte aller Arten hinzu erhalten. 

Wann immer das Spiel diese großen inhalts-Erweiterungen erfährt, wird auch die epische Handlung fortgeführt - um genau ein Buch.


4.6 Instanzen und Dungeons

"Instanzen" beschreibt alle Bereiche des Spieles, die speziell für einzelne Charaktere erschaffen werden und in denen nur sie sich aufhalten. Diese treten besonders im Zusammenhang mit der epischen Handlung auf und sind dafür geeignet, um Geschichten zu erzählen, weniger, um Items zu plündern.. Viele dieser Instanzen können auch von einzelnen Spielern erledigt werden.

Typische Dungeon-Instanzen für sechs Spieler treten später im Spiel auf.
Der erste Dungeon, das große Hügelgrab, ist für etwa Stufe 22 geeignet und befindet sich im Breeland.

Für die jeweiligen maximalen Level gibt es mehrere Instanzen und jeweils einen ausgedehnten Raid-Dungeon für 12 Spieler. Dungeons bieten ausführliche Beschäftigung, stellen jedoch _nicht_ das Spielziel dar.

Hier eine Liste aller Dungeons (September 2010 aktuell)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4.7 Scharmützel
Charaktere ab Level 20 können das Scharmützel-System benutzen.
Hierbei handelt es sich um skalierbare, randomisierte Instanzen, die von überall in der Welt betreten werden können.

Jede der 14 Scharmützel-Schlachten kann in Gruppen von 1, 3, 6 oder 12 Spielern betreten werden. Die Gegner können ausserdem auf einen beliebigen Level gesetzt werden, zusätzlich kann die Schwierigkeit der Instanzen in drei Stufen verstellt werden. Je höher jede Einstellung ist, desto mehr Belohnungen erhält jeder Beteiligte.

Jeder Spieler erhält ausserdem einen persönlichen Soldaten, der mit ihm in diese Schlachten zieht. Spieler können diesen Soldaten eine Rolle zuweisen und sie ausbilden - im Kampf agieren sie jedoch größtenteils autonom. Diese Soldaten können nur in Skirmishes beschworen werden und haben keinen Einfluss auf die Aussenwelt.

Der Inhalt jedes Scharmützel ändert sich bei jedem Durchgang - Gegner sowie neben-Aufgaben sind jedes mal anders platziert, während die Haupt-Aufgabe gleich bleibt.

Für erfolgreiches Spielen in diesem System erhalten Spieler Scharmützel-Marken, die gegen beinahe jede beliebige Ware eingetauscht werden kann und die für die Verstärkung der Soldaten ausgegeben werden.

Alle Spieler können dieses System benutzen. Ausschließlich Besitzer von _Siege of Mirkwood_ haben jedoch vollen Zugang zu allen Instanzen ohne begrenzte Anzahl an Besuchen.

Eine komplette Zusammenfassung aller Entwickler-Tagebücher zum Scharmützel-System gibt es hier.

4.8 Legendäre Ausrüstung

Spieler, die _Die Minen von Moria_ und einen Charakter auf mindestens Stufe 45 besitzen, können Legendäre Waffen benutzen. Um das System freizuschalten, muss man Band 2, Buch 1 der Epischen Handlung abgeschlossen haben. Diese Aufgaben werden im Süden Eregions vor dem Eingang nach Moria vergeben und ermöglichen ebenso den Einlass in die Minen.

Legendäre Waffen können, genau wie Charaktere, durch Erfahrungspunkte im Level aufsteigen. Mit jedem neuen Level erhält man Punkte, um verschiedene Boni auf der Waffe zu verbessern oder ihren Schaden zu erhöhen. Der von legendären Waffen angerichtete Schaden ist meist deutlich höher als der von vergleichbaren normalen.

Legendäre Waffen können aus den drei Zeitaltern stammen - ältere Waffen sind allgemein deutlich stärker als jüngere Waffen. Gegenstände des dritten Zeitalters lassen sich beinahe überall finden, solche des zweiten Zeitalters sind besonders und selten, um jedoch an eine Waffe des ersten Zeitalters zu gelangen, sind vereinte Mühen vieler Helden notwendig.

Waffen können ausserdem mit Relikten verziert werden, um ihre Stärke weiter zu erhöhen. Innerhalb und hinter den Minen von Moria werden Charaktere vielerlei Möglichkeiten finden, um Waffen und Relikte zu erhalten und für sie Erfahrung zu sammeln.

Es gibt sowohl Waffen als auch Klassen-Gegenstände. Jeder Charakter kann zwei Legendäre Gegenstände gleichzeitig tragen, nicht mehr.


4.9 Grauen und Strahlen

Charaktere in HdRO werden immer wieder auf Situationen treffen, die für sie besonders beängstigend sind. Konfrontationen mit den großen Übeln der Welt mindern den Mut und die Entschlossenheit. Wer wahrhaft bösem gegenübersteht wird eher aus einem Kampf fliehen und weniger effektiv kämpfen können.

Ebenso gibt es aber auch ermutigende Einflüsse. Orte wie das Auenland sind so unschuldig und heimatlich, dass man sich kaum schlecht fühlen kann. Auch die Anwesenheit von großen Persönlichkeiten kann Charaktere zu großen Taten anspornen.

In den Tiefen von Moria sind solche Hoffnungsschimmer jedoch selten. Hier kann nur eines vertrauen spenden: Dass man bestens ausgerüstet ist. Um sich daher den größten Herausforderungen stellen zu können ohne vor Furcht völlig gelähmt zu sein, müssen Charaktere in Moria Ausrüstung sammeln, die den Wert "Strahlen" hat. Diese Rüstung ist ausschließlich in sechs Instanzen für 6-Mann-Gruppen zu finden.

Eine genauere Erklärung zu diesem System findet sich hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.10 PVP und Monsterspiel

HdRO besitzt kein PvP im engsten Sinne. Die Angehörigen der freien Völker kämpfen nicht gegeneinander. Spieler ab Stufe 10 können jedoch im Hauptmenü einen Monster-Charakter erstellen. Monster-Spieler können sich ausschließlich in einem bestimmten Spielgebiet, den Ettenöden bewegen. Dieses Gebiet ist ausdrücklich für das Spieler-gegen-Monster-Spiel gedacht.

Die verfügbaren "Klassen" sind Ork-Schnitter und Saboteure, Uruk-Schwarzpfeile und Kriegsanführer, Warg-Pirscher und Weberspinnen

Monster starten grundsätzlich auf dem maximalen Level und sind für sich genommen immer schwächer als ein vergleichbarer Spielercharakter. Über das Töten von Spielern können sie jedoch in Rängen aufsteigen und Schicksalspunkte gewinnen, sich neue Fähigkeiten und leicht erhöhte Werte zu erarbeiten.

Spieler dürfen die Ettenöden ab Stufe 40 betreten. Die Belohnungen des Systems sind weitestgehend nur Spielereien und die relative Mühe nicht wert. Das PvM-System ist zur zeitweisen Unterhaltung gedacht, sonst nichts.


4.11 Kleiderschrank

Alle VIP-Spieler haben Zugriff auf einen Kleiderschrank. In diesen können 20 Gegenstände kopiert werden, der Platz kann für Punkte auf 50 erhöht werden.
Alle Charaktere auf einem Server teilen sich den Kleiderschrank. Gegenstände darin haben keine Werte sondern sind reines Zierwerk.

Gegenstände im Kleiderschrank haben jedoch *keine Level- Klassen- oder Ruf-Beschränkungen*. 
Das bedeutet, dass auch Level-1-Charaktere das Aussehen eines Kleides für Level 60 benutzen können. Ausserdem können z.B. Wächter das Aussehen eines Waffenmeister-Sets benutzen (Waffenmeister-Sets sind immer die cooleren). 

Es gelten jedoch immernoch die Rüstungs-Einschränkungen: Schwere und Mittlere Rüstung kann nur von Charakteren getragen werden, die für diese geeignet sind. Kundige können nicht wie Waffenmeister aussehen - andersrum schon.

4.12 Rollenspiel-Content

Familiengründung / Adoptieren von Mitspielern

Mit dem Befehl /adoptieren Name kann man Spieler adoptieren. Der einzige Vorteil ist ein hinzukommender Titel ("Vater von...")
In HdRO gibt es keine Möglichkeit einer Heirat, dieses Feature wird es auch später nicht geben.
Ab Stufe 15 kann man bei einem Notar einen Nachnamen erhalten. Notare finden sich in allen größeren Städten.

Zusammengehörigkeit mit einem anderen Mitspieler kann man aber durch einen gemeinsamen Nachnamen zeigen. Hat man Level 15 erreicht, kann man einen Notar aufsuchen und sich bei diesem einen Nachnamen geben lassen. Notare findet man in den großen Städten, wie Michelbinge, Bree oder Thorins Tor.


Housing

Ab Level 15 kann sich jeder Spieler ein Haus kaufen.
Es gibt vier Siedlungen, jeweils eine pro Rasse. Man kann sich überall ein Haus kaufen, unabhängig von der Charakterrasse.
Kleine Häuser kosten etwa 1 Gold, Luxus-Häuser etwa 7. Wöchentlich müssen 50 Silber bzw. 165 Silber Unterhalt bezahlt werden, ansonsten wird das Haus unbetretbar, bis aller unbezahlter Unterhalt abbezahlt wurde. Es wird weder geräumt noch verloren gehen.

Zusätzlich können sich die Anführer von Sippen die über 3 Monate bestehen ein Sippenhaus kaufen, das 15 Gold kostet, sowie 350 Silber wöchentlich. Pro Account kann jeder Spieler nur 1 Haus besitzen, dieses gehört allen charakteren gleichermaßen. Sippenleiter können das Sippenhaus _zusätzlich_ besitzen.

Jede Siedlung existiert in vielfachen Instanzen mehrmals, um genug Wohnungen zur Verfügung zu stellen. 

Man kann sein gekauftes Haus zurücklassen (um z.B. ein größeres zu kaufen), erhält dafür jedoch nichts wieder.

*Nutzen von Housing*
Häuser sind hauptsächlich einfach nett. Man kann sie einrichten und sich freuen. Es gibt jedoch auch faktische Vorteile:

- Besitzer eines Hauses erhalten bei Händlern in der eigenen Instanz einen 10%-Rabatt auf alles, bzw. für Besitzer eines Luxus-Hauses 20% (ausser Tiernahrung).
- In der Siedlung der eigenen Sippe erhält man einen Rabatt von 15%. Die beiden Boni addieren sich.
- Besitzer eines kleinen Hauses erhalten eine Truhe für Gegenstände. Die Gegenstände darin können von allen Charakteren des Accounts abgerufen werden. In einem Luxus-Haus kann eine weitere Truhe aufgestellt werden, Sippenhäuser bieten Platz für drei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musik

Jeder Charakter ab Stufe 4 kann bei seinem Lehrer als passive Fähigkeit das Lautespielen lernen, sowie ein weiteres Instrument, das von der Klassenwahl abhängig ist. Barden können mit der Zeit jegliches Instrument erlernen, und besonders fähige Barden können angehörigen anderer Klassen das Spielen anderer Instrumente beibringen.

Instrumente können bei Spielmännern gekauft werden. Die Auswahl umfasst Lauten, Harfen, Hörner, Flöten, Klarinetten und Dudelsäcke, Theorben, Trommeln, sowie Kuhglocken und Moorkuhglocken, denn man kann nie genug Kuhglocken haben!

Sobald ein Charakter ein Instrument ausgerüstet hat, kann mit dem Befehl */musik* das Instrument gespielt werden.

Standardmäßig können über die Zahlentasten Noten gespielt werden, fortgeschrittene Spieler mögen die Tastenbelegung aber vielleicht anders aufbauen.

Im allerbesten Fall können damit Lieder wie diese hier gespielt werden.


Um kompliziertere Lieder zu spielen, kann man jedoch auch automatisch Musik abspielen lassen. Hierzu muss im Ordner /Eigene Dateien/The Lord of the Rings Online/ der Ordner _Music_ erstellt werden. In diesen kann man nun .ABC-Dateien einfügen.

Während man im Spiel im /musik-Modus ist, kann man nun mit dem Befehl */spielen* sowie dem Namen der Datei automatisch das Lied abspielen. Die verfügbaren Lieder werden mit */titelliste* angezeigt.

Ausserdem können mehrere Spieler in einer Gruppe gleichzeitig ein Lied spielen indem sie */spielen name sync* eingeben. Wenn alle beteiligten bereit sind, wird mit /musikstart das Lied gestartet.

Das beste, was mithilfe dieses Systems erzeugt werden kann, sind Lieder wie dieses.

Webseiten zum Download von .ABC-Liedern:
http://www.lotro-abc.com/
http://www.lotroinfo.com/abc_library
http://thefatlute.com/ 


Zierwerk 

Sobald ein Charakter des Accounts Stufe 20 erreicht hat, können alle Charaktere Zierwerk benutzen. Diese neuen Felder sind im Ausrüstungs-Menü verfügbar. Die dort angelegte Ausrüstung hat rein kosmetische Effekte und bewirkt keinerlei Status-Effekte. Es gelten zu jeder Zeit die Werte der normalen Ausrüstung.

Das Zierwerk wird sozusagen über die Rüstung "Darübergezogen". Man kann somit jedes gewünschte Aussehen vorzeigen, während man normal ausgerüstet ist.

Charaktere können als Zierwerk ausschließlich Rüstung anziehen, die sie auch normal anziehen könnten. Schwere Rüstung kann also nur von Klassen getragen werden, die diese tatsächlich beherrschen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*5. Technisches*​
5.1 Addons / Interface

HdRO bietet keine Addons, wie sie z.B. aus WoW bekannt sind. Das Spiel unterstützt keine solchen Modifikationen.
HdRO bietet außerdem keinerlei Schnittstelle, um Daten aus dem Spiel auszulesen. Aus diesem Grund kann man keine automatischen Datenbanken für das Spiel herstellen.

Das Aussehen der Spieloberfläche kann und darf aber modifiziert werden. Die Größe der Elemente kann im Menü unter "Oberfläche" angepasst werden. Durch drücken von Strg+# kann man Elemente verschieben (und diesen Modus wieder verlassen).

 Auf seiten wie LotROInterface.com können Modifikationen für das Aussehen der Oberfläche heruntergeladen werden.


5.2 Itemqualität
Die Qualität der Items bzw. der Seltenheitsgrad wird an der Farbe des Namens angezeigt. Die Reihenfolge lautet
- Weiss
- Gelb
- Lila
- Blau
- Orange



5.3 Systemanforderungen / Probleme

Codemasters gibt die Systemvoraussetzungen wie folgt an:

Minimum:
Intel Pentium 4 1.8 GHz oder AMD Athlon XP 1800+
Unterstützte* 64MB Grafikkarte
512 MB RAM
7GB verfügbarer Festplattenspeicher
DirectX 9.0c
Windows XP
Breitband Internetzugang
2X DVD ROM

Empfohlen:
Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz oder AMD Athlon 64 3000
Unterstützte* 128 MB Grafikkarte
1 GB RAM
10 GB verfügbarer Festplattenspeicher
DirectX 9.0c
Windows XP/Vista
Breitband Internetzugang von 512kbps oder besser
2X DVD ROM

* Unterstützte Grafikkarten:
ATI Radeon ab 8xxx-Reihe
nVidia GeForce ab 3er-Reihe (ohne MX-Versionen)


Besonders Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) hat einen großen Einfluss auf die Spiel-Leistung. Über 1 GB ist deutlich zu empfehlen.
An Orten mit hohem Spieler-Aufkommen ist es unvermeidlich, dass das Spiel zu ruckeln beginnt, da die Kleidungs-Texturen geladen werden müssen.



*Hardware-Firewall* (meistens im DSL Router enthalten): Es sind keine besonderen Einstellungen, wie das Öffnen von Ports, notwendig.

*Software-Firewall* (Programme wie z.B. Windows Firewall, ZoneAlarm, Norton Personal Firewall, Bitdefender Security Firewall, F-Secure Internet Security, ...)

Um Der Herr der Ringe Online spielen zu können, müssen möglicherweise zwei Dateien zur Ausnahmeliste der Firewall hinzugefügt werden: launcher.exe und lotroclient.exe.
Beide Dateien müssen von der Firewall die Berechtigung erhalten, auf die HDRO Server zuzugreifen. Am einfachsten geschieht dies, in dem man diesen beiden Dateien uneingeschränkten Zugriff auf das Internet erlaubt.
Wer das nicht will, muss den beiden Dateien für den ausgehenden Datenverkehr die folgende Ports öffnen:
Port 80
Ports 9000-9010UDP
Ports 2900-2910UDP

Besitzer von *Windows Vista*, die den Fehler 201 erhalten, müssen das Spiel als Administrator starten.
 Hierfür auf die Verknüpfung rechtsklicken und "Eigenschaften" auswählen,
In diesem Menü oben die Option "Kompatibilität" auswählen und unten "Programm als Administrator ausführen" mit einem Haken versehen.

Sollte das Spiel eine Fehlermeldung zum *.Net Framework 1.1* anzeigen, muss dieses, sowie das Service Pack 1 heruntergeladen und installiert werden. (Hier der Link dazu)


5.4 Tipp: Defragmentieren

 Wer über längere zeit spielt, fragmentiert seine Daten. Dadurch können Ladebildschirme beim Einloggen und Reisen deutlich in die Länge gezogen werden. Mit dem Defragmentierungs-Tool von Turbine kann dieses Problem reduziert werden.

Anwendung: 
- Datei herunterladen
- Entpacken in den Herr der Ringe Ordner (z.B. C:\Program Files\Der Herr der Ringe Online)
- Die Datei datdefrag.exe anwenden
- Weggehen und was anderes machen.

Die Datei öffnet eine schwarze Dialogbox und beginnt dann, die Dateien umzuschaufeln. Dieser Vorgang kann eine Weile dauern (~halbe Stunde). Bei Abschluss schließt sich der Dialog von selbst.
Sollte der Dialog sich sofort wieder schließen, befindet sich die Datei nicht im korrekten Ordner.

Auf diese Weise kann die Wartezeit beim Einloggen und schnellreisen verkürzt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5.5 Monatliche Kosten und Lifetime-Abo

Ein Monat VIP-Spielzeit kostet standardmäßig 12,99 &#8364;

Wenn man für einen längeren Zeitraum bezahlt, bekommt man Rabatte:
3 Monate - 11,99 &#8364; pro Monat
6 Monate - 10,99 &#8364; pro Monat 
12 Monate - 9,99 &#8364; pro Monat

Bezahlen kann man per Kreditkarte oder Click&Buy / PayPal.

Außerdem kann man Gamecards bei großen Anbietern wie Media Markt / Saturn oder Amazon.de kaufen, diese kosten standardmäßig 26,99 &#8364; für 2 Monate. (Diese Option ist also die verhältnismäßig teuerste.)


Die Möglichkeit, ein *Lebenslanges Abo (LTA)* abzuschließen, besteht nicht mehr. Bereits existierende Abos bleiben jedoch erhalten.


Spieler mit einem Aktiven Abonnement sind VIPs (siehe Punkt 2.2). Sie erhalten am Geburtstag ihrer Bezahlung monatlich 500 Punkte zusätzlich. Für spieler mit lebenslanger Mitgliedschaft gilt dies genauso.

Wer _Schatten von Angmar_ oder _Die Minen von Moria_ vor deren Erscheinungsdatum bestellt hatte, erhielt ausserdem einen Code, mit dem das Angebot auf 150 &#8364; verbilligt wurde. 
Diese Codes verfallen nicht, ein noch nicht benutzter Code kann also auch heute noch verwendet werden.



5.6 Links

Die folgenden Verweise führen euch zu Quellen und weiteren interessanten Seiten über HdRO.

Offizielle Codemasters HdRO Seite
Spieldownload
Übersicht aller Guides zu HdRO

Übersicht über Free to Play
Offizielle FAQ zum Free to Play-System


http://lotro.mmorsel.com/, Fanseite
HdRO.de, Fanseite
Lotro.Gamona, Fanseite

Entwicklertagebücher (Deutsch) (Englisch)
LotRO Lorebook
Der Widerstand
Liste der Dungeon-Instanzen
Liste der Moria-Drops
Liste aller Gefährtenmanöver
Handwerke: genaue Anleitung

Alte Gesamtübersicht von Bloodberry


----------



## zorakh55 (21. November 2009)

Also ich habs gerade mal grob überflogen (für mehr habe ich heute leider keine Zeit) und ich muss sagen mir gefällts!
Hat sicher eine Menge Arbeit gemacht.
Vielen Dank dafür! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Allerdings habe ich wenig Hoffnung, dass die "Hdro - Lohnt es sich noch?!?!?!?!" - Threads wirklich weniger werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (21. November 2009)

Respekt Dicker,Klasse Job! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (21. November 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Macher, sehr gute Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (21. November 2009)

Vielen vielen Dank Vetaro. Klasse Arbeit. Hoffentlich hilft das jetzt wirklich.


----------



## Olfmo (21. November 2009)

Der eine Link bei den Gefährten-Manövern bringt nur eine Fehlermeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varghoud (21. November 2009)

Grandiose Arbeit! Übersichtlich strukturiert, gut und informativ geschrieben, tolle und interessante Zusatzinfos und für jede Art von HDRO-Spieler gleichermaßen hilfreich! Hab sogar noch einige Sachen dazugelernt, zum Beispiel das mit den addierbaren Boni: 





> - In der Siedlung der eigenen Sippe erhält man einen Rabatt von 15%. Die beiden Boni addieren sich.


----------



## Vetaro (21. November 2009)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Der eine Link bei den Gefährten-Manövern bringt nur eine Fehlermeldung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Fehler liegt nicht bei mir. HdRO ändert eine gewisse Adresse die zu Ingamers führt grundsätzlich zu sich selbst um, auf eine Datei, die nicht existiert.

Das ist mir schonmal mit einem Link zu einer anderen Seite untergekommen - ich hab' schon wieder vergessen was es war - wo jeder Link zu dem bestimmten Medium zu "www.Buffed.de" umgeändert wurde, was mir einen starken Eindruck von Zensur gab (Die Internetseite war irgendwas normales und nicht schädlich).

Habe das Bild ersetzt, durch dieses hier, das ein ähnliches Manöver zeigt.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (21. November 2009)

feistes manöver...instant kill;-)


----------



## simoni (22. November 2009)

@zorakh: aber man kann jetzt einfach den link zur übersicht posten und fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoosh (23. November 2009)

Dodacar schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank Vetaro. Klasse Arbeit. Hoffentlich hilft das jetzt wirklich.





Hallo Vetaro,

dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Super Arbeit. Einfacher und übersichtlicher geht es wohl wirklich nicht mehr !! 


Viele Grüße

Yoosh


----------



## TheONE§ (23. November 2009)

> Firewall / Router
> Für den (besseren) Spielbetrieb von HdRO müssen folgende Ports in der Firewall geöffnet sein:
> TCP: 80, 433, 5015, 8081, 9000
> UDP: 2900-2910, 5015, 9000-9012
> Zusätzlich muss den Dateien Turbinelauncher.exe und Lotroclient.exe uneingeschränkter Zugriff aufs Internet erlaubt werden.



das hier halte ich für irgendwie irreführend?!
seit wann muessen fuer hdro spezielle ports in der firewall geöffnet werden?

das spiel laeuft doch auf den rechner nicht als server, der auf diesen ports anfragen von clients entgegen nimmt.

die Turbinelauncher.exe und Lotroclient.exe müssen (uneingeschränkter) Zugriff aufs Internet haben, das reicht.
mag ja sein, dass die clients dann die oben genannten ports nutzen, aber die muessen nicht speziell eingerichtet werden.

ich geh dabei mal von meiner konfiguration aus...da werden im dsl-router (inkl. firewall) keine ports zu meinem
rechner geoeffnet und ich kann trotzdem hdro spielen...weils ja nur ne clientanwendung ist.

ich bitte diesen abschnitt mal zu ueberdenken. wo kommt die info denn her? das scheint mir eher mal
sicherheitslücken zu öffnen...zB port 80 öffnen? das ist doch der port, wenn ich einen eignen webserver vom
internet aus zugänglich machen will...aber bestimmt nicht für den hdro client.
dass der von mir aus ueber diesen port "rausgeht", ok, aber das was da oben steht, heisst für mich eher, man
muss/soll eingehende(!) verbindungen auf port 80 zulassen.


----------



## Vetaro (23. November 2009)

Die Info stammt aus der alten Übersicht - und weil ich davon keinerlei Ahnung habe, hab ich sie einfach übernommen.


----------



## TheONE§ (24. November 2009)

na vielleicht kannst du den abschnitt ja so oder so aehnlich abändern:

Firewall-Einstellungen

a) *Software-Firewall* (Programme wie z.B. Windows Firewall, ZoneAlarm, Norton Personal Firewall, Bitdefender Security Firewall, F-Secure Internet Security, ...)

Um Der Herr der Ringe Online spielen zu können, müssen zwei Dateien zur Ausnahmeliste der Firewall hinzugefügt werden: launcher.exe und lotroclient.exe.
Beide Dateien müssen von der Firewall die Berechtigung erhalten, auf die HDRO Server zuzugreifen. Am einfachsten geschieht dies, in dem man diesen beiden Dateien uneingeschränkten Zugriff auf das Internet erlaubt. 
Wer das nicht will, muss den beiden Dateien für den *ausgehenden* Datenverkehr die folgende Ports öffnen:
Port 80
Ports 9000-9010UDP
Ports 2900-2910UDP


b) *Hardware-Firewall* (meistens im DSL Router enthalten): Es sind keine besonderen Einstellungen, wie das Öffnen von Ports, notwendig.

(vorlage/quelle Firewall-Hilfe)


----------



## simoni (24. November 2009)

sie *müssen* freigeschalten sein?


----------



## TheONE§ (24. November 2009)

sie müssen offen sein triffts besser,
damit der lotro client mit dem lotro server ueber diese ports/kanäle "sprechen" kann.

verhindert eine software-firewall das, dann gibt wahrscheinlich solche fehler wie 
"could not establish server connection".


----------



## Kargaro (2. Dezember 2009)

Du hast einen wichtigen Punkt vergessen:  Welche Klasse empfiehlt sich für Neueinsteiger?  Ich hab zum Beispiel gehört, dass Waffenmeister zwar gut zum solo leveln sind, aber *kaum *mitgenommen werden, weil es zuviele gibt...  Daher würde ich sowas noch gerne wissen, bevor ich meine Entscheidung treffe.   
Und noch eine Noobfrage:  Gibt es auch (wie beispielsweise bei Guild Wars) Möglichkeiten, die epischen Gruppenquests und ähnliches auch alleine zu machen?


----------



## Ceset (2. Dezember 2009)

Kargaro schrieb:


> Du hast einen wichtigen Punkt vergessen:  Welche Klasse empfiehlt sich für Neueinsteiger?  Ich hab zum Beispiel gehört, dass Waffenmeister zwar gut zum solo leveln sind, aber kaum mitgenommen werden, weil es zuviele gibt...  Daher würde ich sowas noch gerne wissen, bevor ich meine Entscheidung treffe.
> Und noch eine Noobfrage:  Gibt es auch (wie beispielsweise bei Guild Wars) Möglichkeiten, die epischen Gruppenquests und ähnliches auch alleine zu machen?



Bist Du sicher, dass Du das ganze Posting gelesen hast?
Auch wenn Du diese Frage mit ja beantwortest: Lies es einfach nochmal, insbesondere den Abschnitt 2.3 Rollenaufteilung, letzter Absatz.

@ TE: Danke für diese nützliche Übersicht.


----------



## Kargaro (2. Dezember 2009)

Ceset schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass Du das ganze Posting gelesen hast?
> Auch wenn Du diese Frage mit ja beantwortest: Lies es einfach nochmal, insbesondere den Abschnitt 2.3 Rollenaufteilung, letzter Absatz.


Ja ich hab den Absatz gelesen.



> Keine Klasse wird ausgeschlossen oder *nie* mitgenommen.



Diese Formulierung klingt irgendwie so, als ob es manche Klassen gibt, die *selten* (aber halt nicht nie) mitgenommen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Deswegen habe ich meine Frage gestellt, ob und welche Klassen im Vergleich selten mitgenommen werden.


----------



## TheONE§ (2. Dezember 2009)

ich kann dich wirklich beruhigen bezueglich des nicht mitnehmens,
dadurch dass ein gruppe im gegensatz zu wow schon mal aus 6 teilnehmern besteht,
ist man bzgl der zusammenstellung schon mal deutlich flexibler.
und man faehrt in HDRO oft am besten, wenn man von jeder Klasse einen dabei hat,
also breitgefächert und flexibel da reingeht. ist so und find ich gut.

und das problem es gibt zu viele waffenmeister und jaeger...jo, man kann genauso lange
nach einem dieser schadensausteiler suchen, wenn man pech hat.

klar haben es barden (als heilerklasse) meistens einfacher ne gruppe zu finden,
weil die Heilerstelle MUSS halt (meistens) besetzt sein, ist diese aber besetzt,
dann ist es nicht ganz so optimal nen 2ten barden mitzunehmen...sondern...ja besser
alle anderen klassen^^

mach dir da mal keinen kopf, waffenmeister sind schon gesucht. wie auch alles andere auch.
ausser vielleicht hueter (kleiner scherz, denn wenns einer kann, dann tankt der die schwerste
schlachtzug instanz dol guldur, erst letztens hab ich das gesehn)^^

es gibt hier nicht so die apathie gegen klassen, wie zB in wow...zB jaeger...hey lieber nen magier,
der macht wenigstens schaden und schaaft. wie schon gesagt, in hdro ist von jeder klasse einer in der gruppe
am besten. aber alles geht auch mit 2 waffis in der gruppe^^


----------



## Manfred64 (9. Dezember 2009)

Stimme Dir voll zu - ganz toller Job den Vetaro da gemacht hat.
Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe Vetaro!

Gruß aus Maiar, Darkhelm



zorakh55 schrieb:


> Also ich habs gerade mal grob überflogen (für mehr habe ich heute leider keine Zeit) und ich muss sagen mir gefällts!
> Hat sicher eine Menge Arbeit gemacht.
> Vielen Dank dafür!
> 
> ...


----------



## dianteli (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

großes Dankeschön für die Mühe die du dir da gemacht hast. Dieser Beitrag ist für einen Anfänger wie mich geradezu perfekt.

Mir ist nur aufgefallen (kann aber auch sein, dass ich das überlesen habe), dass man schon mit Level 20 reiten kann. Man kann sich nördlich von Bree auf dem Hengstackerhof (heißt der so?) ein "Anfängerpferd" für 220 Silber kaufen. Das ist dann nicht ganz so schnell wie ein "normales Pferd" aber doch schneller als zu Fuß laufen.


Grüße
Dianteli


----------



## TheONE§ (9. Dezember 2009)

sry, mit dem lahmen gaul rumzureiten verbietet mir irgendwie der stolz.
da lauf ich lieber weiter.
ja das war jetzt unkonstruktiv.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (5. Februar 2010)

Eine Frage hätte ich jetzt bezüglich der Firewall, aus einem anderen Forum entnahm ich das hier:
*Hilfe zum Thema Firewall*

*Problem:*
Verbindungsabbrüche und Time-Outs während des Spielstarts.

*Lösung:*
Folgende Ports müssen in den Firewall-Einstellungen geöffnet sein:

*(Updated 8 Mai!)* 

TCP: 80, 443, 5015, 9000

UDP: 2900-2910, 5015, 9000-9012

Zwei Dateien benötigen eine Zugriffserlaubnis zum Internet: Lotroclient.exe und launcher.exe. Beide Dateien benötigen eine uneingeschränkte Erlaubnis, um die Server zu erreichen.

Hilfestellung zur Konfiguration deiner Software-Firewall erhältst du vom jeweiligen Hersteller. Wir haben euch jedoch eine Liste der gängigen Anbieter von Software-Firewalls zusammengestellt:

Zone Alarm: http://www.zonealarm.com/
Norton/Symantec: http://www.symantec.com/index.htm
McAfee: http://www.mcafee.com/
Windows Service Pack 2 Firewall: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/default.mspx

Stelle bitte auch sicher, dass folgende html-Dateitypen ebenfalls zugelassen sind:

.asmx .xml .xmlns .xsd .xsl .wsdl

.wsdl, so wurde uns von einigen Spielern mitgeteilt, verhindert manchmal, dass die Datei launcher.exe Spielaktualisierungen empfangen kann.


Ich bin gerade verwirrt 1. ihr gebt verschiedene Portadressen an, 2, habe ich keine Ahnung was ich für einen Portnahmen wählen soll


----------



## PaluppenPaul (5. Februar 2010)

Mhhh,am besten ist es immer jemanden im freundeskreis zu haben,der sich damit auskennt...die computerfreaks saufen dir zwar dein bier weg,aber am ende läuft meistens alles;-)


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (5. Februar 2010)

Wo find ich den so einen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo! Wir haben hier leider keine ausgewiesenen Technik-Profis. Am besten ist, wenn du dich mal im Offiziellen Forum meldest, da wirst du in letzter Instanz sogar vom Kundenservice beraten.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (6. Februar 2010)

Hehehe..kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen,dass da ein Typ vom Service bei Lord Dwaren vorbei geradelt kommt und den pc startklar macht

ps...obwohl,wenn genug bier im haus ist vieleicht


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (6. Februar 2010)

Bier hab ich genug hier jeder der hier klarschiff machen kann ist eingeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tunifisch (18. Februar 2010)

Eine sehr schöne Übersicht, hat mir enorm geholfen! 
Lob an den Ersteller


----------



## ovannabuh (29. April 2010)

??


----------



## PaluppenPaul (29. April 2010)

VETARO..Ich will ein Kind von Dir!;-)


----------



## gradof (29. April 2010)

Schöne Übersicht!

Hab aber noch ne Frage: Wenn ich mir die Schatten von Angmar + die Minen von Moria kaufe wieviel muss ich dann noch ca downloaden ?


----------



## Vetaro (29. April 2010)

Plan 'nen Tag bzw. eine Nacht ein.


----------



## Manfred64 (29. April 2010)

Es kommt halt auch auf die jeweilige Instanz an,
z.B. in Elendils Grab brauchst du unbedingt 2 Barden, da man sich in 2 Gruppen teilt.
Eine mit einem guten Tank, DD und Heiler für diese verflixte Schildkröte, während man für die
Jungen die sie ruft am Besten, meiner Erfahrung nach, 2 DD und einen Heiler mitnimmt.
Also seht es nicht so verbissen - findet am Besten selbst raus wie der Hase in der jeweiligen
Ini am Besten fällt.



TheONE§ schrieb:


> ich kann dich wirklich beruhigen bezueglich des nicht mitnehmens,
> dadurch dass ein gruppe im gegensatz zu wow schon mal aus 6 teilnehmern besteht,
> ist man bzgl der zusammenstellung schon mal deutlich flexibler.
> und man faehrt in HDRO oft am besten, wenn man von jeder Klasse einen dabei hat,
> ...


----------



## Lord Gama (8. Juli 2010)

Da ich das Spiel bisher nur getestet habe, bin ich ein blutiger Anfänger. Dieser FAQ hat mir sehr geholfen, danke!

Eine Frage hätte ich noch:

Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit die Bezahlung per Lastschrift abbuchen zu lassen? Oder geht das nur per Paypal? 

Ich bin es gewohnt, dass das Geld einfach eingezogen wird und ich den Geldfluss nur kontrolliere (Ja, ich bin faul!)


Desweiteren hoffe ich, dass ich ab morgen im Spiel auf viele nette Leute treffe, die mir das Spiel näher bringen. ;-)


----------



## dhorwyn (8. Juli 2010)

Vorm LTA, hatte ich es per ELV über Click&Buy. Dazu einfach als Bezahlmethode Click&Buy wählen dort erstellst du dir ein Konto, hinterlegst deine Kontonummer, BLZ, etc. und dann wird dir dort dein Abo monatlich (oder jenachdem wie du es ausgewählt hast) abgebucht. Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme, bei Paypal glaub ich, muss man auch eine Kreditkartennummer hinterlegen zusätzlich zur Kontonummer, das ist bei Click&Buy nicht der Fall. 

Mit Click&Buy hab ich so mein erstes Lotro-Jahr bezahlt und auch das LTA darüber bezahlt, sowie die Düsterwald-Erweiterung, und auch noch die AoC-Abos die ich hin und wieder reaktiviere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein "hauseigenes" ELV gibt es leider nicht, wenn du Click&Buy und Paypal nicht ganz traust, bleiben wohl leider nur Gamecards (welche man aber, wenn schon nicht im Laden - ich hörte von diversen Media Märkten und Saturn, etc. die sie nicht mehr führen, oder selten da haben - halt sonst bequem über amazon ordern kann).

Die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen bei Click&Buy wurden im Laufe der Jahre auch erhöht, einem Kumpel wurde der Account gesperrt, weil scheinbar jemand sein Passwort genackt, aber dann bei der Geburtsdatum-Überprüfung gescheitert ist, da er aber keinen Bock hatte dort anzurufen (was mit Kosten verbunden ist) hat er ihn still gelassen und Paypal gewählt fürs weitere Abo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Gama (8. Juli 2010)

Hmm... okay, danke dir. Im Grunde steht dem nichts im Wege, aber ich habe das WE frei und wollte schon gern zocken. Wenn ich da ein Konto aufmach, dann dauert das doch ein paar Tage. die schicken dir doch sicher auch nen Cent oder so und das musst du denen bestätigen. Oder ist es da tatsächlich sofort bereit?

Bei C&B meine ich^^


----------



## Marc76 (8. Juli 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Hmm... okay, danke dir. Im Grunde steht dem nichts im Wege, aber ich habe das WE frei und wollte schon gern zocken. Wenn ich da ein Konto aufmach, dann dauert das doch ein paar Tage. die schicken dir doch sicher auch nen Cent oder so und das musst du denen bestätigen. Oder ist es da tatsächlich sofort bereit?
> 
> Bei C&B meine ich^^



Die 1-Cent-Bestätigung musste zwar machen, ist aber zum aktivieren nicht notwendig, sondern kommt danach. Klappt also alles direkt.


----------



## dhorwyn (8. Juli 2010)

Click&Buy funktioniert sofort, der Test-Cent (hast dann nen Code auf deinem realen Kontoauszug) dient zur zusätzlichen Sicherung deines Accounts, der ist dann verifiziert, also dir 100% zugeteilt und bestätigt, würd ich dann schon machen, ich hab das allerdings erst nach zwei Jahren mal gemacht (ich hab tatsächlich den Kontoauszug von damals noch gefunden^^). 

Erstmal wiegesagt kannst du sofort nach dem hinterlegen deiner Daten zocken, danach bekommst du eine Buchungszeile am virtuellen Konto, also in Click&Buy ala

"Abo Codemasters Der Herr der Ringe online - aktiv - wird abbgebucht"

so in etwa. 

Bei "Meinen Abos" kannst du auch nochmal einsehen, gespeichert bleiben die Daten auch ewig, also ich kann von meiner ersten Lotro-Zahlung noch den "Auszug" sehen.

Achtung allerdings wenn du mal dein Abo kündigst, du musst dann auch bei Click&Buy die Zahlung stoppen. Das geht ganz unkompliziert mit "Abo beenden". (bei aoc mach ich dass alle paar monate immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ansonsten läuft automatisch dein Abo weiter, die Abbuchungen erfolgen dann in dem Intervall den du gewählt hast, monatlich, vierteljährlich, halbjährlich, usw.


----------



## Lord Gama (8. Juli 2010)

Hey, super. Danke für die nette Hilfe. Ich hoffe ich treffe morgen ingame auf die gleiche Unterstützung. Wenn das bei der Community von gewissen anderen MMOs auch mal so wäre :-(

Dann sehen wir uns in Mittelerde!


----------



## Telkir (14. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht könnte man in das FAQ noch aufnehmen, dass Titel/Überschriften und Betreffzeilen im Forum (und übrigens auch in E-Mails etc.) durchaus einen Sinn haben. Sie sollen dem potentiellen Leser vorab grob das Thema umreißen. "Ich hab 'ne Frage!" ist da total widersinnig; sowohl für den aktuellen User als auch Freunde der Forensuche... 

*ist dank der Hitze überreizt*


----------



## Vetaro (14. Juli 2010)

Hat wenig mit HdRO Gesamtübersicht zu tun, vielleicht könnte ich aber auf die forenregeln hinweisen (und in dem zusammenhang "Forentitel wie 'neuanfang', 'hab ne frage' und 'lotro geht nicht' sind nicht gut" erwähnen).

Würd ich dann machen, sobald ich die informationen wegen F2P update.


----------



## Vetaro (8. August 2010)

Kleines Update: Punkt 4.4 - Defragmentieren hinzugefügt.

Erfahrungsbericht: Hat das Einloggen meiner Malachit um gefühlt zwei Drittel verkürzt, und bereitete dem PC spürbar weniger mühe. Ich glaube, die Ladezeiten beim Öffnen von Karten sind sehr deutlich kürzer geworden. Oh, und wenn ich das Spiel schließe dauert es nur einige Sekunden, bis Aero wieder anspringt und ich firefox wieder benutzen kann. Vorher konnte ich in der Wartezeit auf Klo gehen.


----------



## rhcurly (8. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Kleines Update: Punkt 4.4 - Defragmentieren hinzugefügt.
> 
> Erfahrungsbericht: Hat das Einloggen meiner Malachit um gefühlt zwei Drittel verkürzt, und bereitete dem PC spürbar weniger mühe. Ich glaube, die Ladezeiten beim Öffnen von Karten sind sehr deutlich kürzer geworden. Oh, und wenn ich das Spiel schließe dauert es nur einige Sekunden, bis Aero wieder anspringt und ich firefox wieder benutzen kann. Vorher konnte ich in der Wartezeit auf Klo gehen.




Kann ich bestätigen. die Defragmentierung rockt, nur bedauerlicherweise ausschschließlich unter Win Vista/ 7! XP schaut in die Röhre!


----------



## Olfmo (7. September 2010)

Wollt nur mal eben eine weitere Fanseite einwerfen, die ich vor einer Weile gefunden habe. Ist leider nur auf englisch verfügbar, aber sehr nett gemacht mit vielen guten Artikeln und Informationen, vor allem das LI Spender Tool ist sehr praktisch, damit kann man sich nämlich eine legendäre Waffe erstellen und mit den Vermächtnissen rumbasteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://lotro.mmorsel.com/

Würd mich freuen wenn du die mit verlinkst.


----------



## Vetaro (7. September 2010)

Du hast recht, das ist eine verdammt gute Seite - ich bin verführt, sie an allen möglichen Stellen zu erwähnen und zu verlinken.

Die Frage ist nur: Könnt ihr englisch? Ich kann mich kaum mehr an die zeit erinnern, als ich hilflos vor englischen texten stand (ich bin mir recht sicher, dass auch mit 12 schon ungefähr verstehen konnte, was texte von mir wollten). Haben wir hier einen großen Anteil Leute, die Übersetzungen bräuchten? In dem Fall könnte ich einige sachen gekürt in den Text einfügen, anstatt nur darauf zu verlinken.


----------



## Rewyn (13. September 2010)

Hallo,
erst einmal vielen Dank für die Übersicht!

Hätte aber noch eine Frage: Ein Kumpel von mir (selbst jahrelange HdRO Zocker) hat bei sich noch eine 2. Grundversion rumfliegen.
Wenn ich diese bei mir aktivieren würde, hätte ich dann im Levelbereich von 1-50 alle Quests? Oder müsste ich mir die Questpakete auch ab Level 20 hinzukaufen?


----------



## nirvanager1 (13. September 2010)

Rewyn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erst einmal vielen Dank für die Übersicht!
> 
> Hätte aber noch eine Frage: Ein Kumpel von mir (selbst jahrelange HdRO Zocker) hat bei sich noch eine 2. Grundversion rumfliegen.
> Wenn ich diese bei mir aktivieren würde, hätte ich dann im Levelbereich von 1-50 alle Quests? Oder müsste ich mir die Questpakete auch ab Level 20 hinzukaufen?



Die Quest musst du kaufen von 20-50 :/
Nur wnen du VIP benutzer bist nicht, dafür musst aber monatlich zahlen weiterhin.


----------



## Arandes (13. September 2010)

Ich schreibs dann halt auch mal hier rein: Es ist ein Schreibfehler in der FAQ. Punkt 2.4 in der Übersicht stimmt, aber im Endeffekt hast du ihn mit Punkt 2.5 angeschrieben. Einfach zur Info und Änderung.


----------



## Norei (13. September 2010)

Rewyn schrieb:


> Hätte aber noch eine Frage: Ein Kumpel von mir (selbst jahrelange HdRO Zocker) hat bei sich noch eine 2. Grundversion rumfliegen.
> Wenn ich diese bei mir aktivieren würde, hätte ich dann im Levelbereich von 1-50 alle Quests? Oder müsste ich mir die Questpakete auch ab Level 20 hinzukaufen?


Also einfach erst mal eine Trial erstellen, diese spielen, bis F2P startet und dann die Grundversion aktivieren. Dann bist du 30 Tage VIP und hast die maximale Zeit alle Quests. Versuch in den anderthalb Monaten am besten auf 40 o.ä. zu kommen.


----------



## Rewyn (13. September 2010)

Und der einzige Vorteil der mir dann im Vergleich zu jmd der nie etwas gezahlt hat bleibt sind 2 Gold mehr in der Tasche und ein Charakterslot mehr?


----------



## Arandes (13. September 2010)

Rewyn schrieb:


> Und der einzige Vorteil der mir dann im Vergleich zu jmd der nie etwas gezahlt hat bleibt sind 2 Gold mehr in der Tasche und ein Charakterslot mehr?




Die Liste der "Vor- und Nachteile" durchlesen, dann weisst du Bescheid. Denn das, was du grad so vermutest, stimmt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. September 2010)

Punkt 2.5 ist jetzt 2.4
Ausserdem hab ich bei 1.1 hinzugefügt, dass die Vollversion keinen Content beinhaltet, den man als kostenloser Spieler nicht auch hätte.


----------



## Telkir (16. September 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Punkt 2.5 ist jetzt 2.4
> Ausserdem hab ich bei 1.1 hinzugefügt, dass die Vollversion keinen Content beinhaltet, den man als kostenloser Spieler nicht auch hätte.


Aufgrund der Änderung könnte 1.1 jetzt etwas missverständlich für den flüchtigen Leser sein. Die Grundversion schaltet den Content zwischen Stufe 20 und Stufe 50 ja schließlich temporär frei. Ich weiß, dass du das mit deinen Angaben nicht ausschließt und wenn man das FAQ weiter nach VIP-Vorteilen durchsucht, auf die Tatsache aufmerksam gemacht wird, aber wir alle kennen die Leser der Forenwelt...


----------



## Vetaro (16. September 2010)

Formulierung angepasst. Ist das besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (18. September 2010)

Oh, Telki, könntest du übrigens jemanden dazu bringen, die beiden unnötigen Stickies (informations-links + faq-update) unsticky zu machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telkir (18. September 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Oh, Telki, könntest du übrigens jemanden dazu bringen, die beiden unnötigen Stickies (informations-links + faq-update) unsticky zu machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dein Wunsch war mir Befehl, Meister. Aber denk daran: Du hast nur noch zwei Wünsche frei. Danach suche ich mir jemand anderen, der an meiner Flaschenbehausung reiben darf.


----------



## Vetaro (18. September 2010)

Zur Feier des Tages ein Beitrag der nichts mit irgendwas zu tun hat.
Mich hat bei dragon ball immer geärgert, dass nie jemand auch nur _erwähnt_ hat, dass man es mal mit "Ich hätte gerne unendlich viele wünsche" versuchen könnte, und dass auch niemand diese option je ausgeschlossen hat.

Hier jedoch eine Prioritätenliste meiner Wünsche an Telkir:

- Unendlich Wünsche
- Hunderttausend Geld
- Tentakelmonster IRL
- Rationalismus als Staatsphilosophie, überall
- Furries IRL
- Rausfinden, welche Spinnensorte bei Turbine die Rüstungswerte designt
- Rock Band 3 vorgestern erscheinen lassen
- System of a Down wiedervereinigung
- Unsterblichkeits-Schild für alle Menschen unter 30 Jahren
- Neuer Leitsatz für alle: "Jeder hat ein Recht auf eine Meinung, aber nicht darauf, sie andauernd anderen mitzuteilen"
- Mehr Videos von Katzen auf Laufbändern
- Kopftuchverbot in Kirchen, Kopftuchzwang in Schulen, nur um Leute zu nerven
- Vampire: die Maskerade verfilmen, und zwar _gut_.
- Nochmal Geld


----------



## Enrico300 (18. September 2010)

Mal eine Frage, ich habe einen 41 Jäger und 35 Runi, wenn das Spiel Free to Play wird, wird mir dann alles weggenommen was ich mir erspielt habe und was passiert mit den Quests in meinem Logbuch?
Ich muss dazu noch sagen das ich keinen aktiven Account habe und wenn ich mal Hdro gespielt habe, dann nur über Gamegard.


----------



## Norei (22. September 2010)

Wenn das Spiel F2P wird, wird dein Account wieder aktiviert und du kannst die beiden Chars weiterspielen, wirst aber ein oder zwei Questpacks oder ein Abo kaufen müssen oder du musst dich "durchgrinden". 
Momentan sind aber Wiedersehenswochen, da kannst du kostenlos deine Chars MIT Quests spielen.

Was Gamegard ist, weiß ich leider nicht. Ein Haarspray für Pixelköpfe? Wenn du aber bis jetzt mit Gametime Card gespielt hast, ist dein Account einfach offen.


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab jetzt eine Frage ich habs mir soweit auch durchgelesen...
Ich hab mir am Freitag ein Account erstellt d.h. f2p, ich habe dann bis lvl 20 quests, wenn ich mir dann die 2 addons kaufe kann ich dann ohne probleme bis lvl 65 gehen oder muss ich noch extra was kaufen?


----------



## Kovacs (24. Oktober 2010)

f2p startet erst in ein paar Wochen in Europa. Bis dahin gilt ganz normal das abosystem oder trial acount. 

Prinzipiell muss man ab f2p im Grundspiel die Quests je Land freikaufen / mit erspielten Punkten freischalten. Das würde ich als "Pflicht" ansehen, denn ohne die Quests ist das Spiel wahrscheinlich recht öde. Theoretisch muss man außer die Addons dann aber nichts kaufen. Wenn man eben mit den Einschränkungen f2p leben kann (chars, gold, etc) Wenn du später den testaccount reaktivierst, könntest jetzt noch spielen soweit es geht und die quests für diese Länder später sparen.


----------



## Primus Pilus (25. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich hab mal eine etwas dümmliche Frage, aber irgendwie steh ich auf dem Schlauch.

Ich musste meinen PC wegen Verdacht auf Trojaner/Keylogger platt machen und komplett neu aufsetzen (lassen).

Jetzt möchte ich mir meine MMOs wieder komplett neu runterladen. Bei WAR und WOW habe ich das problemlos hinbekommen.

Bei HdRO blick ich nicht ganz durch, ich find nirgends auf deren Homepage ne Option, wo ich das Spiel neu herunterladen kann, nur den hier in dem Thread bereits aufgeführten Link zum Erstellen eines 14-Tage-Probeaccounts...

Wo kann ich das Spiel runterladen, wenn ich bereits einen Account habe (Lifetime)? Kundensupport habe ich bereits gestern angeschrieben, aber bis dato keine Antwort erhalten.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Widock (25. Oktober 2010)

http://www.fileplane...on/Game_Clients


Komischer Weise konnte ich mir den Installer gestern von der offizielen Seite saugen. Da finde ich ihn jedoch nicht mehr. Ich stöber mal noch ein wenig, vllt find ich noch was.


Edit: Wusste ichs doch.

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/neulings-zone-863/414419-updated-10-09-10-liste-fuer-spiel-client-und-patch-download-links.html

Hier den Mirkwood Link anklicken von Codemasters. Die Anleitung steht unten.
Die Datei müsste betitelt sein mit : LOTRO_Mirkwood_DE_Downloader_2


----------



## Knurrbauch (25. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt einen offiziellen Torrent. Siehe hier, ist ein Sticky im offiziellen Forum... 

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/neulings-zone-863/414419-updated-10-09-10-liste-fuer-spiel-client-und-patch-download-links.html


----------



## canada (25. Oktober 2010)

Hätte da mal ein paar Fragen die sich mir auftun.



> - Die Vollversion "*Die Schatten von Angmar*" (In Geschäften und auf Amazon erhältlich) erweitert deinen Account für immer zu einem Premium-Account und enthält 30 Tage kostenlose VIP-Mitgliedschaft (siehe Punkt 2.2).
> *Die Vollversion enthält keinen Content. Quests von Level 20-50 werden hierdurch nicht dauerhaft freigeschaltet, nur für die 30-tägige Dauer der VIP-Mitgliedschaft.*


 Am Ende habe ich damals wie mit Moria und Düsterwald, bei Schatten von Angmar, ja auch die lvl mit gekauft. Die können die ja nun nicht plötzlich streichen und bei Moria und Düsterwald belassen :-/



> Premium-Spieler dürfen drei Charaktere pro Server haben, ihr* maximales Vermögen liegt bei 5 Gold*.


vs.


> Jeder Spieler, der jemals VIP war, ein Abo hatte oder die Vollversion des Spiels besitzt, hat Zugriff auf die maximale Anzahl an Taschen und *unbegrenztes Gold*.


Widersprechen sich die beiden Aussagen nicht?


----------



## Vetaro (25. Oktober 2010)

Nein. Nicht jeder Premium-User war mal VIP-User.

Und doch, sowas können die tun.


----------



## Primus Pilus (27. Oktober 2010)

Danke an Widock und Knurrbauch für die geposteten Links!

Hat alles reibungslos funktioniert.  

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Kovacs (29. Oktober 2010)

seit eben im Launcher:



> Durch den Wechsel zu Free-to-Play wird die Möglichkeit auf Lebenszeit-Abonnements sowie auf einige andere Bezahlungsvarianten entfallen.
> 
> Alle bestehenden Lebenszeit-Abonnements werden zu VIP-Abonnements auf Lebenszeit geändert und bleiben aktiv. Ab Freitag den 29. Oktober 2010 können keine neuen Lebenszeit-Abonnements mehr erworben werden.


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (5. November 2010)

Kurze Frage, da ich wiedereinsteigen will in HDRo - existieren die RP server noch und sind dort weiterhin die RP Regeln aktiv?

Damit man ne Ecke fürs RP hat, fernab der f2P kiddies die unweigerlich kommen werden


----------



## Kovacs (5. November 2010)

ja gibt es noch und rp wird dort auch noch gepflegt. Zumindest CM hat versprochen, weiterhin auf die Einhaltung der Regeln zu achten. 
Bele wurde auch als letzter Server hochgefahren beim f2p Start, denke das war kein Zufall


----------



## Karvon (6. November 2010)

hallo

Hab das problem dass in meiner Codemasters Konto übersicht nur Archlord aufleuchtet und ich den aktivierungscode von SvA und Minen von Moria eingeben muss, das aber nicht funktioniert, da ich diese Codes schon vor 1,5 Jahren eingegeben habe...kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen wie ich den account erstell bzw zu dem acc HdrO hinzufügen kann.

Danke euch


----------



## Rungor (6. November 2010)

was noch in der FAQ helfen könnte ist "Wie komme ich ohne Shoppunkte an ein Mount?" oder ist das überhaupt nicht möglich?^^


----------



## schneemaus (7. November 2010)

Hallöchen!

Also erstmal find ich den Guide auch super, hab Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gespielt und fand es echt hilfreich, zumal ich wegen diesen drei Typen von Spielern ein bisschen verwirrt war.

Fragen bleiben mir allerdings trotzdem noch: In deinem Guide steht, Scharmützel wären erst ab Level 30 möglich, heute hab ich aber gehört, das ging schon ab Level 20. Die Frage, die sich mir stellt: Hab ich als Premiumuser (hab mir mal die Vollversion gekauft) Zugang zu den Scharmützeln und wenn ja, wie viele darf ich denn machen? Oder ist das sogar unbegrenzt? Wie schaut es bei Scharmützeln mit EP aus? Gibt es da viele/wenige/gar keine?

Meine zweite Frage gilt den Instanzen: Darf ich die als Premiumuser besuchen oder muss ich dafür das entsprechende Gebiet kaufen?


Was die Mounts angeht: Als VIP-User kann man mit Level 20 eine Quest zum Erlernen der Passivfähigkeit Reiten machen, als F2P- oder Premiumuser muss man die für momentan 95 Punkte im Shop kaufen. Dann gibt's für 500 Silber ein Pferdchen am Hengstackerhof. Kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, weil ich das heute erst gemacht hab (hatte ja schon über 500 Punkte dank Premiumuser oder so).


----------



## Meneldur (7. November 2010)

Soweit wie ich das gesehen habe, fehlt in der Übersicht noch ein Hinweis zu den neuen Layern.
Da gabs jetzt schon häufiger Fragen dazu im Forum, da sich die Gruppenspieler nicht gegenseitig sehen konnten.
Sollte vllt ergänzt werden im technischen Teil.


----------



## BoomLabor (7. November 2010)

Ich habe auch eine wohl recht doofe Frage . . . 
. . . in der Zusammenfassung steht das Raids/Instanzen nicht das Ziel des Spiels seien.

Aber was ist denn das "Ziel".
Wenn es wirklich das leveln ist müsste man ja immer wieder einen neuen Charakter hochspielen.
Klar, die Geschichte und die Umgebung ist echt spitze, aber was machen die Leute die seit Beginn des Spieles spielen?
Wohl kaum Charakter löschen und wieder anfangen.

Nur so eine kleine Frage.


----------



## Rungor (7. November 2010)

BoomLabor schrieb:


> Klar, die Geschichte und die Umgebung ist echt spitze, aber was machen die Leute die seit Beginn des Spieles spielen?


in der welt herumreisen und neue quests finden, oder einfach RP betreiben..das ist in hdro auch sehr beliebt so weit ich weiß 
sonst weiß ich auch nicht was man machen kann wenn Raids nicht das ziel sind^^


----------



## kieselstein78 (7. November 2010)

BoomLabor schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine wohl recht doofe Frage . . .
> . . . in der Zusammenfassung steht das Raids/Instanzen nicht das Ziel des Spiels seien.
> 
> Aber was ist denn das "Ziel".
> ...



ich sehe auch eher denn sinn in hdro die geschichte zu spielen und die gefährten auf ihrem weg zu begleiten. jene die das spiel seit jahren spielen warten mit sicherheit auf jeden neuen band bei welchem sie das spiel sowie geschichte weiterspielen können. zumindest handhabe ich es bisher so. was am ende passiert wissen wir ohnehin bereits.


----------



## Shagow (9. November 2010)

Hallo  
Ich hab meinen Account nun auch wieder aktiviert ( Hdro: Die Minen von Morian Special-Edition) aber alle meine Chars sind weg und Runenbewahrer und Hüter sind ncih freigeschaltet is das nun normal oder nicht ?
Mfg Shagow


----------



## Meneldur (9. November 2010)

Shagow schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Account nun auch wieder aktiviert ( Hdro: Die Minen von Morian Special-Edition) aber alle meine Chars sind weg und Runenbewahrer und Hüter sind ncih freigeschaltet is das nun normal oder nicht ?



Normal solltest du Premium Nutzer jetzt sein. Du hast ja schon einmal ein Abo/Gamecard gehabt?
Hüter und Runenbewahrer sollten eigentlich freigeschaltet sein, da du Moria gekauft hast. F2P müssen diese ja erstmal kaufen,
aber wenn man Moria hat, sollte man das nicht müssen.
Als Premium hat man glaube nur Zugriff auf 3 Chars. Eigentlich solltest du gefragt werden, welche Chars du spielen willst.
Dabei kannst dann aus deine Charliste drei auswählen.
So sollte es normalerweise sein. Ansonsten Mail an Support. Ingame wirst du die nicht erreichen können, da nur VIPs
Ticketsupport erhalten.


----------



## Xendarox (9. November 2010)

Super arbeit Vetaro!
Aber, du schreibst hier: "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Jeder Spieler, der jemals VIP war, ein Abo hatte oder die Vollversion des Spiels besitzt, hat Zugriff auf die maximale Anzahl an Taschen und unbegrenztes Gold. "[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich hatte mal SvA und MvM gekauft und auch aktiviert (vor F2P), jedoch hab ich keinen Zugriff auf alle Taschen, ist diese Info ganz sicher richtig? Dann geh ich nämlich mal auf einen GM los [/font]


----------



## schneemaus (9. November 2010)

Xendarox, kommt drauf an, ob deine Charaktere neu sind oder die alten - Bei meiner Bardin, die schon länger existiert, hab ich alle Taschen (wie das mit unbegrenztem Gold aussieht, weiß ich nicht, bis jetzt hab ich nicht mehr als anderthalb Gold besessen), mit meiner Hobbit-Jägerin aber nur 3 Taschen. Sollte das allerdings jetzt eine falsche Info sein und ich eigentlich auch mit der Jägerin alle Taschen haben... Dann werd ich wohl auch ein Ticket schreiben


----------



## Xendarox (9. November 2010)

Ok, danke für die Info!
Der Char den ich meinte ist ein neuer. Ich schaue mal auf meinen Alten ob dort mehr Taschen verfügbar sind, ansonsten schreib ich einfach mal ein Ticket, dann weiss ichs mit Bestimmtheit.


----------



## Vetaro (9. November 2010)

So, leutis, ich bin wieder da. Habe die Server-Übersicht mal aktualisiert. 
Weitere Änderungsvorschläge (auch bereits genannte) könnt ihr wie immer hier rein schreiben.
Ich suche ausserdem noch ein Symbol, das die Rolle von Kundiger, Schurken und Hauptmann beschreibt - Also "Sonstiges" oder "Buffs und Debuffs"


----------



## Kneckebrötchen (9. November 2010)

Jeder Spieler, der jemals VIP war, ein Abo hatte oder die Vollversion des Spiels besitzt, hat Zugriff auf die maximale Anzahl an Taschen und unbegrenztes Gold


Also ich besitze das Spiel "Die Schatten von Angmar" und hatte ein Abo, habe aber trotzdem nicht Zugriff auf alle Taschen und unbegrenztes Gold. Habe ich was falsch verstanden?

Ansonsten echt super Guide und eine tolle Hilfe für mich als Wiedereinsteiger (:


----------



## Cloudfire (10. November 2010)

Kneckebrötchen schrieb:


> Also ich besitze das Spiel "Die Schatten von Angmar" und hatte ein Abo, habe aber trotzdem nicht Zugriff auf alle Taschen und unbegrenztes Gold. Habe ich was falsch verstanden?


Ist möglicherweise zu ungenau in der Faq beantwortet.

1. Bei der Umstellung der Accounts auf f2p ist Codemasters ein Fehler unterlaufen, teilweise wurden vollwertige Ex-Abo-Accounts zu auf den geringsten f2p-Status (Kostenloser Account) gesetzt statt auf Premium Account, bei der nachfolgenden Reparatur wurden diese Accounts nicht mehr mit den versprochenen Vorteilen versehen. In diesem Falle bitte beim Codemasters Account Support melden.

2. Die Aufhebung von Limits auf Taschen-, Gold- und Traitslot und zukünftig auch der Schnellreisen gibts es nur Charaktere, die einmal unter einem Abo oder VIP-Account eingelockt waren, neu erschaffene Charakter haben all diese Einschränkungen.


----------



## Bewulf (12. November 2010)

Super Übersicht, vielen Dank für die Mühe!

Es sind aber noch ein paar kleine Fehler/Sachen die ich ergänzen würde drin, mal schauen ob wir das nicht ausmerzen können.


Standardpferde können unabhängig vom Level gekauft werden und kosten nur 500 Silber. Nach dem Kauf des ersten normalen Pferdes/Festpferdes/Rufpferdes mit ingame Geld gibt es einen Rabatt von 60% auf alle weiteren Pferdekäufe mit ingame Geld. Das Anfängerpferd, Breepferd, im Shop gekaufte Pferde, als Belohnung erhaltene oder durch Taten erworbene Pferde scheinen keinen Rabatt auf weitere Pferdekäufe zu geben.

Um ein Pferd reiten zu können benötigt man den Reitskill. Free- und Premium-Spieler können diesen ab Level 5 im Shop kaufen (95 Punkte), VIP-Spieler können diesen auch im Shop kaufen oder ab Level 20 eine Quest dafür machen.

Ausnahmen sind das Breepferd und das Anfänger-Pferd. Beide benötigen keinen Reitskill, sind aber deutlich langsamer als normale Pferde. Das Breepferd können sich Besitzer der Goldedition/Käufern des Beutesacks gegen die Quittung die sie erhalten haben am Hengstacker Hof eintauschen. Das Anfänger-Pferd können sich VIPs unabhängig vom Level für 200 Silber auf dem Hengstacker Hof kaufen.

Festpferde kosten im Moment noch recht viel (4 Gold ohne, 1,6 Gold mit Rabatt), der Preis wird aber mit dem kommenden November Update deutlich nach unten reduziert.


"Jeder Spieler, der jemals VIP war, ein Abo hatte oder die Vollversion des Spiels besitzt, hat Zugriff auf die maximale Anzahl an Taschen und unbegrenztes Gold." ist schlecht formuliert.
Korrekt wäre "Jeder Charakter der mindestens einmal eingeloggt war während der Spieler VIP war, ein Abo hatte oder die kostenlose Spielzeit aus der Vollversion genutzt hat, hat Zugriff auf die maximale Anzahl an Taschen, unbegrenztes Gold und alle Eigenschaftsfelder freigeschaltet."

Mit dem November Update erhalten alle Ex-VIPs auch dauerhaften Zugriff auf die Schnellreisen.


Die Aussage "Was du einmal gekauft hast, wird dir nicht wieder weggenommen!" führt häufig zu Verwirrung bei Spielern, da sie der Meinung sind sich mit dem Grundspiel auch die Inhalte aus diesem gekauft zu haben, was nicht der Fall ist. Ich weiß das zwei Absätze weiter noch einmal darauf hingewiesen wird das man die späteren Inhalte nicht hat würde das aber vielleicht vorsichtiger formulieren oder nochmal explizit auf Punkt 1.1 verweisen, wo ja fett steht das das Grundspiel die Quest nicht dauerhaft freischaltet.


Scharmützel sind ab Level 20 verfügbar.


Es gibt keine Möglichkeit mehr neue Lifetime-Abos abzuschließen. Alte LTAs bleiben aber bestehen.


Der Zutritt zu den Ettenöden, sowohl als Monster als auch als normaler Charakter, steht nur VIPs zur Verfügung. Nicht VIPs fehlt also ein wenig mehr als nur das Monsterspiel in Bezug auf PvP.


Es gibt 9, und nicht 7, Klassen.*
*


----------



## Vetaro (12. November 2010)

Danke Bewulf, ich hab erstmal alle aufgezeigten veralteten Informationen korrigiert. ctrl+F sei dank!


----------



## Horde deadman (14. November 2010)

Ich habe da mal ne Frage du sagst
"Die Erweiterung "Die Minen von Moria" ist aktuell sehr billig in Geschäften und auf Amazon erhältlich. Es lohnt sich auch für Anfänger, sie zu kaufen (zusätzliche charakterfelder und Klassen, Premium-Zugang)."
Für wie lange enthält den Minen von Moria Premium Zugang, auch sowie originalspiel 30 Tage? Wenn ja dann bräuchte man ja das Original gar nicht zu kaufen sondern gleich Minen von Moria 

und noch was. Weisst du ob man die UK Import Version die man durch amazon bestellene kann, auch hier in deutschland aktivieren kann?

Wäre dir sehr dankbar für die Antwort


----------



## Horde deadman (14. November 2010)

Ok du hast meine Fragen bereits beantwortet, vielen Dank dafür . Ich finde deine ganzes FAQs immer sehr toll und übersichtlich, dafür nochmals danke. Leider finde ich nicht immer das was ich brauch obwohl es schon da ist, sorry. Aber jetzt habe ich ne andere Frage. Und zwar. Bei dir steht Düsterwald ist nur online kaufbar. Kann man das nicht nach dem Erwerb im Itemshop freikaufen mit Punkten? Oder geht es tatsächlich nur per Seite. Vielen dank im Voraus.


----------



## Vetaro (14. November 2010)

Sicher geht das auch im Shop. Der ist auch online.


----------



## Horde deadman (14. November 2010)

super danke dir. Für alles Mühe mit Faqs und Antworten allgemein =


----------



## Karvon (14. November 2010)

Hm jetzt hab ich auch noch ne kurze Frage. Wollte nachdem ich f2p getestet habe wieder ein abo abschließen! Gibts nicht mehr dir möglichkeit gleich 6 monate zu bezahlen? Fand nur monatsabos... =)
Mfg


----------



## Nahara (14. November 2010)

Grüße,

schöner Guide, danke schonmal dafür, ich habe aber das f2p-System noch nicht 100% durchschaut. 

Ich besitze Angmar und Moria und hatte früher einen bezahlten Account, müsste also nun Premiumspieler sein. Ich habe drei Chars, diese haben vollen Zugriff auf alle Taschen, aber unterliegen dem 5-Gold-Cap. Desweiteren hat meine Wächterin (46) begrenzte Tugenden und Traits, die Felder die ich vorher hatte kann ich nun nur per Münzsymbol freischalten. Auch waren alle Felder leer, wurden die beim Wächter zurückgesetzt? Meine Kundige (36) hat alles noch wie vorher, ohne Münz-Felder. Der Jäger mit dem ich zusammenspiele (auch Angmar und Moria, früher bezahlter Account, gleiche Zeit gespielt) hat diese Beschränkungen alle nicht. 

Ist mein Account falsch umgestellt worden oder kann das noch an etwas Anderem liegen (wächterspezifisch)? Wo erreiche ich den Codemasters Account Support? Ein Link wäre nett, oder kann man einfach irgendwo melden das der Account falsch umgestellt wurde?

Noch so nebenbei: die 500 Münzen pro Monat bekommen nur ViPs und Premiumspieler schalten über Taten frei (oder kaufen halt)?

Danke schonmal,
Nahara/Cilraen


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (15. November 2010)

Nahara schrieb:


> Noch so nebenbei: die 500 Münzen pro Monat bekommen nur ViPs und Premiumspieler schalten über Taten frei (oder kaufen halt)?



Ja, nur VIP Spieler. Premium und F2P Spieler bekommen diese nur durch Taten ingame oder durch den Shop.


----------



## Gandalfb (27. November 2010)

hi erstmal auch von mir ein großes lob für die tolle zusammenfassung.




ich habe aber noch eine frage. im moment bin ich noch ftp spieler aber ich möchte ein abo abschließen muss ich mir die schatten von angmar auch nochmal kaufen oder reicht die minen von moria?




wenns schon irgendwo stand dann sry 




lg falbodin


----------



## Vetaro (27. November 2010)

Gandalfb schrieb:


> ich habe aber noch eine frage. im moment bin ich noch ftp spieler aber ich möchte ein abo abschließen muss ich mir die schatten von angmar auch nochmal kaufen oder reicht die minen von moria?



Ich versuche mal kurz, dir das ganze durch ein Gleichnis zu erklären:

Kommt ein Mann ins Geschäft: "Guten Tag, ich würde gerne eine Fernsehzeitung kaufen. Muss ich auch einen Textmarker kaufen oder genügt es, wenn ich einen Tisch habe?"

Wenn du ein Abo haben möchtest, musst du dir ein ABO holen. _nicht_ Schatten von Angmar oder Minen von Moria. Die haben mit dem ABO überhaupt nichts zu tun. Solange du ein Abo hast ist es _egal_, ob du die anderen beiden besitzt.


----------



## Gandalfb (27. November 2010)

jo danke das hab ich schon gesehen konnte aber da nur eine bezahlversion auswählen, irgendwas mit 14$ im monat.

ich wollte aber die fürs ganze jahr also hab ich gegoogelt und einen beitrag gefunden wo stand das man eine bezahlversion dafür kaufen müste.

und bevor ich beide kaufe aber ev. nur eine brauche wollte ich mir hier noch mal rat holen.

grüße falbodin


----------



## Vetaro (3. Dezember 2010)

Habe gerade diesen feschen Forenbeitrag gefunden und das mal als Bluepost genutzt für die information: *Pferde bewegen sich mit 162% Geschwindigkeit*.

Witzig: Die sinnlose Zensur-funktion von Codemasters trifft sogar die angestellten. "Fuchs" wird zu "***hs".


----------



## Horde deadman (3. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe bei dir nicht das gefunden was ich gesucht habe. Du beschreibst zwar alle Scharmützel detailiert aber da steht nichts davon ob man die behält. Ich z. B. bin jetzt noch VIP und paar bekannte von mir sind f2p Spieler. Ich habe auf meiner Stufe 6 Scharmützeln und die nur 2. So nun meine Frage. Werden die Scharmützel mir entzogen nach dem VIP Zeit vorbei ist? Werde ich dann auch nur 2 haben? Und vor allem kriegen f2p Spieler i-wann ne 3. oder 4. dazu? Vielleicht auf 50 oder sowas?


----------



## Vetaro (3. Dezember 2010)

Fragen zum Thema F2P, VIP und so sind unter Kategorie 2 und die Antwort ist da drin.

Die anderen Kategorien beschäftigen sich nur mit den spielinhalten selber, ich kann doch nicht bei jedem einzelnen _alle_ möglichen F2P-fragen beantworten die sich stellen mögen.


----------



## Tidra-on (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zum Reiten.

Bin selbst Premium habe vormals Sva & Moria (Pack) in der Collectors Edition gekauft.
Kriege ich die passive Fähigkeit NUR im Shop? Oder kommt die wie früher später, ich glaub mit Level 35 regulär dazu?


----------



## DevilXL (5. Januar 2011)

erstmal vielen dank für en Super Guide
hat mir als euen F2P Spieler sehr geholfen und uch bei den Fragen wurde einige "Rätsel" für mich als Newbie gelöst :-)

eine Frage hab ich noch die hier leider noch nicht beantwortet wurde oder die ich überlesen habe.

Hab mit jetzt das Spiel + Minen von Moria bestellt,wenn ich es aktiviere bin ich 30 Tage ViP Spielen und danach Premiumspieler.
Wenn die 30 Tage abgelaufen sind,kann ich dann Hüter+Runenbewahrer weiter spielen oder muss ich sie dann auch nochmal freikaufen?

Und kann ich Auktionen als Premiumspieler machen oder muss ich da auch erst Plätze für freikaufen wie ein F2P Spieler?

Danke im voraus für Antwort :-)


----------



## Tidra-on (5. Januar 2011)

1. Ja kannst du weiterspielen.

2. Bleibt frei benutzbar.

Grundsätzlich gilt, was du einmal erworben hast (Add On MoM, 5 Taschen, kein Goldlimit) bleibt dir als Ex-Vip also Premium erhalten.


----------



## Dragó82 (7. Februar 2011)

hab mal eine frage hat bis grade noch ein f2p abo und mir jetzt HDROSvA  gekauft aber nach der AKtivirung stand da nur Premium sollte ich nicht 30 Tage VIP sein ?


----------



## Vetaro (7. Februar 2011)

lies punkt 1.3


----------



## Qwalle (7. Februar 2011)

Eine Frage, deren Antwort ich nicht gefunden habe (sorry, falls ich blind war).
Habe HdRo SE und Minen von Moria.

Da war ein Pferd dabei.

Wenn ich jetzt wiederkomme, kann ich meine Sonderitems weiter nutzen ?

Ein Freund, mit dem ich früher gespielt habe, sagte mir, dass diese Gegenstände nicht mehr nutzbar seien, sofern ich kein VIP bin.

Für eine kurze Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Dragó82 (7. Februar 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> lies punkt 1.3



Sorry noch mal aber "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]muss die Option "*Einmalzahlung / Gametime-Karte*" ausgewählt werden"[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wo finde ich die ich sehe die nicht bei meinem Konto?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Edit: danke habe es gefunden sorry für die umstände.[/font]


----------



## Qwalle (7. Februar 2011)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Sorry noch mal aber "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]muss die Option "*Einmalzahlung / Gametime-Karte*" ausgewählt werden"[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wo finde ich die ich sehe die nicht bei meinem Konto?[/font]



https://cogaccounts.codemasters.com/account-homepage.php

bei Abo


----------



## norp (12. Februar 2011)

Verstehe ich das richtig, daß ich nach Erstellung eines f2p Accounts bereits das Grundspiel "erworben" habe und somit das Addon "Die Minen von Moria" kaufen und meinen Account darauf erweitern kann?


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Februar 2011)

Du hast auf jeden Fall die Startgebiete bis Stufe 20. Ab da musst du dir dann Questpakete kaufen.


----------



## Vetaro (12. Februar 2011)

Soweit ich das weiß, ist es mitlerweile möglich, Moria und Düsterwald einfach so zu kaufen, ja. 

Natürlich musst du Moria haben, um Düsterwald zu besitzen (du kannst ja nicht mitm zug nach spanien, ohne durch frankreich zu reisen), aber sonst sind die sachen wohl nicht mehr voneinander abhängig


----------



## Fedaykin (20. Februar 2011)

Nur mal zum Verständnis.

Ich habe mir vor geraumer Zeit (ungefähr vor 2 Jahren) HdRO mit Morio in der Special Edition gekauft, und auch eine Zeit lang im Abo gespielt.

Ist es richtig, dass wenn ich nun weiterspielen möchte, ich mir ab Stufe 20 entweder Questpakete und/oder ein Abo zulegen muss. Sprich, dass ich trotz der EUR 65,00 die ich damals ausgegeben habe, keinerlei Quest ab Stufe 20 haben werde?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.

Scytale


----------



## Cloudfire (20. Februar 2011)

Die Einsamen Lande sind seit dem letzten Patch auch noch kostenlos, trotzdem:
Ja, du wirst ab ca. Level *30* bis zum betreten von Moria nur die epischen Quests und die neuen Tasks (5 mal täglich Müll gegen Exp und Ruf abgeben) zur verfügung haben.


----------



## fallas (20. Februar 2011)

> Ist es richtig, dass wenn ich nun weiterspielen möchte, ich mir ab Stufe 20 entweder Questpakete und/oder ein Abo zulegen muss. Sprich, dass ich trotz der EUR 65,00 die ich damals ausgegeben habe, keinerlei Quest ab Stufe 20 haben werde?


genauso wie es vor F2P war! 
Da musstest du sogar noch 13 € im Monat zahlen um dich überhaupt einloggen zu können. (Frechheit eigentlich wenn ichs recht bedenke *grins*)
Aber mal im ernst: Natürlich hast du jetzt nicht alles kostenlos, nur weil du dir damals SoA und MoM gekauft hast. Hattest du doch damals auch nicht. Um spielen zu können musstest du eben Abo-Gebühren zahlen. Nun kannste du mit Einschränkungen ohne Abo-Gebühren spielen, wie jeder der nie bezahlt hat auch. 
Der Unterschied: Du hast Vorteile. Die des Prämiumspielers nämlich. Und das sind im Vergleich zu Personen, die nie für HdRO bezahlt haben schon eine ganze Menge (weiter oben in der FAQ nachzulesen).


----------



## H3rnwhaga (16. August 2011)

Warum gibt es bei Amazon und Ebay keine Gamecards mehr ? Ich habe weder ein Paypal-Konto,noch eine Kreditkarte.Wie soll ich denn für ein Abo bezahlen,gibts denn wenigstens die Möglichkeit mit Paysafe-Cards zu zahlen?:/ Und warum ist die offizielle Seite nicht verfügbar ? Das macht auf mich als Neuling keinen besonders seriösen Eindruck.Schade,fand das Spiel atmosphärisch wirklich schön gemacht...


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. August 2011)

Bei Amazon+Ebay gab es ja eh nur die EU (Codemasters) Gamecards. Seit Juni sind diese ungültig.

Abo-Zeit kannst du via Kreditkarte (es gibt auch PrePaid Kreditkarten) oder via PayByCash kaufen.

Und was heißt, die offizielle Seite ist nicht verfügbar? Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht, welche Seite du besuchen wolltest, aber dieses hier: http://www.lotro.com/?lang=de& ist die offizielle Seite.


----------



## H3rnwhaga (16. August 2011)

H3rnwhaga schrieb:


> Warum gibt es bei Amazon und Ebay keine Gamecards mehr ? Ich habe weder ein Paypal-Konto,noch eine Kreditkarte.Wie soll ich denn für ein Abo bezahlen,gibts denn wenigstens die Möglichkeit mit Paysafe-Cards zu zahlen?:/ Und warum ist die offizielle Seite nicht verfügbar ? Das macht auf mich als Neuling keinen besonders seriösen Eindruck.Schade,fand das Spiel atmosphärisch wirklich schön gemacht...



Danke für die Info,die Seite ging gestern den ganzen Tag nicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. August 2011)

Ach, was ich vergessen hatte: Die Webseite war wegen den Wartungsarbeiten gestern von 11-17 Uhr offline.


----------



## Vetaro (17. August 2011)

Das ist natürlich nicht sehr seriös.


----------



## H3rnwhaga (18. August 2011)

Naja,ich würde gerne HDRO spielen,aber das ist mir mit der Zahlung einfach viel zu kompliziert.Ich habe keine Lust mir extra irgendwelche Prepaid-Kreditkarten zulegen zu müssen (die dann wahrscheinlich nichtmal kostenlos sind,weil ich bei der Konkurrenz-Bank ein Konto habe) nur um Online spielen zu können. Ausserdem ist HDRO LEIDER sowas von tot,sieht man an der leeren Ingame-Welt und der kaum vorhandenen Beteiligung am HDRO-Forum hier auf Buffed. Scheint so,als wenn mit der Einführung des schwachsinnigen F2P-Konzeptes  HDRO vor die Hunde gegangen ist.Schade,bin leider 5 Jahre zu spät auf dieses atmosphärisch so starke und schöne Spiel gestossen bin.Hätt ich damals mit HDRO angefangen,anstatt dieses schwule WoW zu zocken  

Naja,länger als bis zum Release von SWTOR hätt ich eh nicht gespielt,finde das aber trotzdem traurig =/


----------



## Vetaro (18. August 2011)

Is okay, wir sind dir nicht böse. Wenn du 'nen Unterhaltsamen Timesink brauchst der dich nicht so viel kostet, kannste dir ja Dragon Quest Monsters Joker fürn DS-Emulator holen.


----------



## H3rnwhaga (18. August 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Is okay, wir sind dir nicht böse. Wenn du 'nen Unterhaltsamen Timesink brauchst der dich nicht so viel kostet, kannste dir ja Dragon Quest Monsters Joker fürn DS-Emulator holen.




Was zum Teufel soll das sein ?


----------



## mvposse (18. August 2011)

H3rnwhaga schrieb:


> Beteiligung am HDRO-Forum hier auf Buffed. Scheint so,als wenn mit der Einführung des schwachsinnigen F2P-Konzeptes HDRO vor die Hunde gegangen ist




naja buffed ist auch keine Hdro community ,vieleicht deshalb so wenig los,
und das f2p model ist gut kannst dir die shop-punkte erspielen. 



und ja ich hoffe das SWTOR auch nur mit Kreditkarten bezahlber wird so beliben die trolle weg 
bzw die hälfte geht sowieso nach dem gartis monat wieder cod/bf3 zocken


----------



## Ryosei1990 (18. August 2011)

H3rnwhaga schrieb:


> Naja,ich würde gerne HDRO spielen,aber das ist mir mit der Zahlung einfach viel zu kompliziert.Ich habe keine Lust mir extra irgendwelche Prepaid-Kreditkarten zulegen zu müssen (die dann wahrscheinlich nichtmal kostenlos sind,weil ich bei der Konkurrenz-Bank ein Konto habe) nur um Online spielen zu können. Ausserdem ist HDRO LEIDER sowas von tot,sieht man an der leeren Ingame-Welt und der kaum vorhandenen Beteiligung am HDRO-Forum hier auf Buffed. Scheint so,als wenn mit der Einführung des schwachsinnigen F2P-Konzeptes  HDRO vor die Hunde gegangen ist.Schade,bin leider 5 Jahre zu spät auf dieses atmosphärisch so starke und schöne Spiel gestossen bin.Hätt ich damals mit HDRO angefangen,anstatt dieses schwule WoW zu zocken
> 
> Naja,länger als bis zum Release von SWTOR hätt ich eh nicht gespielt,finde das aber trotzdem traurig =/




So ein mist habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen, wo sind die Server bitteschön tot??? Bist du in Mittelerde in ne Ecke gerannt und hast dich wie ein Emo geritzt???
Die Server sind voll! Es laggt sogar hin und wieder Abends beim spielen und da HDRO ja tot ist, lohnt es sich auch Erweiterungen auf den Markt zu bringen...

Das Hybridmodell von HDRO ist durchaus gelungen und wenn man eine gute Bezahlmethode sucht, eröffnet man sich ein Paypal Konto, damit kann man alles super bezahlen.
Zudem ist dieses Forum nicht gerade auf HDRO spezialisiert, es ist halt hauptsächlich ein wow Forum.


Ps: ersten Abschnitt nicht persönlich nehmen. Ist etwas "hart" formuliert, mir ist aber nichts passenderes eingefallen.


----------



## Apocalyptico- (4. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute! 
Ich würde auch sehr gerne mit HdRO anfangen, schon alleine deswegen weil ich die Bücher vom kleinen Hobbit bis zum Silmarillion alle gelesen habe und ein extremer Fan von der Geschichte um Mittelerde bin.
Genau das würde den größten Reiz für mich ausmachen, einfach ein Teil dieser gigantischen Geschichte zu sein. ^^

Worüber ich mich aber eigentlich bei euch erkundigen wollte ist folgendes: Ich würde sehr gerne bald mit dem Spiel anfangen und will auch voll einsteigen. Soll heißen ich habe vor mir einen VIP Account (Sofern das immer noch sinnvoll ist   ), und auch gleich alle Erweiterungen bis inklusive der Aufstieg Isengarts zuzulegen. Bei Amazon.de wollte ich mir die Mithril edidtion kaufen, weil ich geglaubt habe, dass da gleich das volle Paket mit allen Erweiterungen und Klassen dabei ist. Laut mehreren Kommentaren auf Buffed und auf Amazon ist das aber leider nicht der Fall...

Was haltet ihr für die klügste/effektivste Lösung? Einfach den Clienten online runterladen und dann alles notwendige (Erweiterungen ect..) über den Itemshop freikaufen? Oder doch die Mithrilversion zulegen weils nicht schaden kann?? 
Jeder Tipp ist sehr willkommen, und vielen Dank schon im voraus!


----------



## Vetaro (4. Januar 2012)

Du solltest dir erstmal das spiel kostenlos holen und dir anschauen ob es dir gefällt. Danach...   Mithril ist schon ne gute methode, da hastr du auf jeden fall quests auf dem ganzen weg frei.


----------



## Apocalyptico- (5. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Info ^^ Hab mir das Spiel gestern runtergeladen und muss sagen dass ich vollauf zufrieden bin


----------



## Ryosei1990 (5. Januar 2012)

Hier ein Zitat von mir aus einem anderem Thread, der sollte dir weiterhelfen:



> Wie schon erwähnt, besitzt du die Gebiete Ered Luin, Auenland und Breeland. Das sind die 3 Startgebiete für die verschiedenen Rassen. Nach ein paar Level questet jeder im Breeland und mit ca. lvl 20 - 24 kannst du in den Einsamen Landen questen. Danach fehlen dir die Questgebiete, betreten kannst du allerdings trotzdem alle Orte. Du kannst allerdings die epische Questreihe komplett spielen, ohne die Questgebiete zu besitzen (keine Ahnung, ob Isengart auch frei ist).
> 
> Es lohnt sich die Herr der Ringe Online Mithril Edition zu kaufen. Du bekommst den Weg der Gefährten frei (Trollhöhen, Eregion, Moria und Lothlorien), sowie 2000 Shoppunkte und ein exklusives Pferd.
> 
> ...



have fun


----------



## SledgeHammer87 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,


Ich hätte mal eine Frage : Wenn ich mir das Triple-Pack auf Steam kaufe (enthält alle Erweiterungen ausser "Die Reiter von Rohan"), dann müsste ich ja nach diesem Thread ja Premium sein. Habe ich denn dann wenigstens eine einmonatige VIP-Mitgliedschaft ?


----------

